# Legacy of Death Part I: Most Infamous Danger



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2011)

Buckthorn thanks Oronotor, the masked Mage of Saruun, for the great reward and Buckthorn fondly admires his newly enchanted bow.  "I think I will need to test my skills, with this new, fine bow."  Before he takes his leave of the mages, he tells them of the crystal orb that he found in Paldemar's study and the vision he saw when he touched the orb.  He describes the Skull. 

"I do not know what  this means, though it seems an ominous sign.  Do you know what this vision may mean?  Hopefully it is a sign of something in the past and not a portent of things to come.  I've had enough of dungeons and wizards... for the time being at least."

They do not know, but feel that a portent it may very well be. 
Buckthorn helps to make arrangements for the party's fallen comrades - Rafa and Zhuva. They are given a proper burial and respects are paid.

"I think I am ready to take my leave of these halls now... I am ready to see some green fields and deep woods again." 

After spending a bit more time at the Halfmoon, Buckthorn guides Noldo back to their village to reunite him with the rest of Buckthorn's kin who had been kidnapped.  

*Forge:* Forge spends his time here and there in the Seven Pillared Hall, regaling all he can of his recent deeds while trying to sniff out some more adventure. But the offers of routine caravan guarding just don’t seem all that appealing or lucrative now that the dwarf has so much gold in his pockets and has seen the strange happenings in the Well. Forge gets pretty bored. Lucian is talking of leaving to some nearby city, maybe he could join him. 

One mildly interesting person does arrive, and actually takes some interest in the various happenings at the Well and the Hall. Forge is not exactly sure _what_ he is, but the new comer seems to have traveled widely, known other dwarves, survived a fight or two, and, lets be honest the real reason for Forges interest—besides the fact that he listens to his stories, says he can and has healed with divine and some kind of natural power. Forge knows how handy that is. Know if only he had need for it. 

Lucian: Great hopes aroused by this strange under town and its wizard overlords have slowly faded. Oh sure, plenty of odds things are up, but nothing that will let the teifling take a long trip, if you know what I mean. Lucian is just about ready to go back to Northall. While nothing compared to his home town, it seems to be the closest thing to a real city that these yokels know about. 

And beneath it all, somethings are bugging him about recent events. Especially Bart the disappearing wizard and his book obsession. Lucian first met Bart and Rafa (and the first two of various paladins and clerics) in the midst of a horrid ritual to bridge through the shadow the living world and that of the dead.   A book was there, clearly part of the ritual. Bart's obsession? The book, rites of an extra-planar nature, the rising shadow…Oh well.  At least the dark rituals and strange places confirm that there are some interesting things on this rock. 

*Ghen-Uia Nis *was glad he spent so much time listening to Klag. It was from Klag that he learned the “common” tongue (which turned out to be different then the dwarven tongue…). It was from Klag that he first heard of the human lands, dwarven holds, and mighty cities. And inspired by Klag, Ghen-Uia began his great journey. 

He avoided the Shadow Coast, were Klag had sought other dwarves but found only sadness, but visited Norvosk and Borivostok,  the human lands of Ostmark and Westland, the ancient elven forest of Aldannor, and the one remaining great dwarven kingdom: Barukar.

Ghen-Uia realized that most dwarves weren’t like Klag. They didn’t go on great journeys, and they didn’t think much of strangers, unless they had gold to spend. Other settled people, human or halfling, could be almost as bad.  As he traveled the land and got into one kind of trouble and another, he slowly realized that there were others like Klag, and they could be men,  or dwarves, or halflings, or something else. Adventurers.  A whole underworld of adventurers. Sometimes they would stab you in the back, or get themselves killed. But they might be who he was looking for. 

Of course the spirits didn’t leave him, and could keep him company. And there was a new one. An angelic, elemental being that would occasionally seem to appear, and keep pushing him West. 

And so Ghen-Uia kept going over the months, crossing the great rift that Klug told him was made by the gods when they destroyed the first kingdom. In another big city—Northall—he met Melora, who seemed to take in outcasts and wandering priests as a specialty. She him reminded that the first dwarven kingdoms were in this new continent, and told stories of recently discovered statues of minotaurs that came to life in a great underground labyrinth. She said there were adventurers there that might need a healer. But she also said that his destiny would be a wandering one, and that the death he had known had marked him deeply. 

Ghen-Uia found a road leading into the labyrinth, and to a town deep in the earth. The Seven-Pillared Hall, which had races he had never seen before, and an inn run by halflings! Here he met another dwarf. Not as wise as Klag, but wiser then his sometimes braggart persona let on, Forge told in great detail about the bronze minatours, and other wonders of the labyrinth, and Ghen-Uia had enough insight to realize that much of what he said was actually true. While deep in the earth, something about this place was reassuring. But Ghen-Uia also had the feeling he wouldn’t be here long.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2011)

Months pass since the treacherous mage was slain at the shrine of Vecna. A summer comes and just about goes. 

When Buckthorn gets a letter. Not a common thing in his village.

And the letter is from Bart.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 7, 2011)

The letter said much, but certainly not everything:



> _Dear Buckthorn,
> I hope this finds you well.
> 
> Again, I must apologize for my absence in the Well of Demons. I allowed myself to be consumed by a distraction that drove me to the edge of my mind and has now consumed much of my personnel fortune.
> ...




Buckthorn did in fact manage to find both Forge and Lucian, and even a healer, Ghen-Uia Nis, who was at least willing to return to Northall. While he does not emphasize the “wealth and fortune” bit of the letter, the others, tiring of the mages hall, agree to make the trip. 

The headed north on the closest thing resembling a road. A run-in with some truly oversized stag beetles capable of a great flying leap sort of attack was the most eventful occurrence, and soon enough they find themselves on the Rift of Retribution, waiting for the tide to lower to take the “Blight Bridge” into great Northall. 







Lucian remembers well enough the way to the Street of Scribes, and there is little problem in finding the Hare and Cap. There is a problem in finding Bart. Eventually another note is handed over. 



> _Dear Buckthorn
> If my most expensive divinations are correct, you have gathered our companions and are wondering what this is all about.
> 
> I have taken the initiative, and will be on my way to Borovostok. I encourage you to meet me there. For in the nearby wildlands is one of the great ruins that has challenged treasure seekers and lore hunters for centuries. I believe I know where it is, and more importantly that we can survive the adventure!
> ...




The letter is greeted with a certain skepticism. But options are not many. And at least the choice of ship is in the hands of the four adventurers. At the Kraken Lucian and Buckthorn find the crew of the Siren with captain Tellard. Passage is free, if they can fight. At the Apothecary, gnomes sell Forge and Ghen-Uia some healing potions, but also make Ghen very uncomfortable. 

Tipped off by Benedict, the cantish talking tiefling bartender of the Cap and Hare, Lucian and Buckthorn also find a shop of duergar (maybe even Grimmerzhul duergar) selling various flaming vials and arrows. 

The next day the voyage begins. Ghen-Uia calls upon his primal knowledge to fight off sea-sickness and everything seems fine for the first 10 days. But the captain had said something about “Rasserian Raiders”, though he probably did not anticipate the young burly royal frost giant with two hench trolls on a great bit of moving ice. Moving right to the ship. 

As the giant approached, he pelted the ship with great pieces of ice as Buckthorn returned fire and Ghen-Uia summoned his “mother”(!) on to the ice flow to attack the nordic monsters. Mother had a hard time hanging in with the trolls, but this did not dissuade Forge from jumping right onto the flow as soon as he had the chance. Nor did it stop Lucian from pelting them with dragon-fire tar then using his dagger to briefly blind the giant and a troll. This was not well received, as Lucian was pounded, Forge was kicked off the ice, and all four well hurt by the oversized royal Rasserian.  

Eventually one troll was brought down (and finished with a flaming arrow from Buckthorn) and the giant was bloodied. Even the crew showed up with flaming brands (aka faggots) to pelt the creatures. The giant was done with his sport, and directed the ice flow to leave. With Forge still on it. Fortunately, Ghen-Uia was able to walk out on the water, grab him, and drag him back.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 7, 2011)

Some days after the visit of the ice hurling giant, the Siren turns down a great river and made a scheduled stop in Dussleberg. After docking at the great city, the crew generously took their leave while instructing the party to watch the ship. Not all obeyed. 

Ghen-Uia, who did stay behind, took the opportunity to poke his shifter nose into pretty much everything. As it turns out, sounds not coming from the hold turned out to be the most interesting finding. 

The shifter would hear these—odd knockings in the hold--latter. 
After the crew returned minus a member, who did not arrive till morning. And the captain wasn’t least bit startled to see Buckthorn on his return that night, was he?

Back to the noises. Investigation in the hold leads to Lucian hearing sounds in his head. A trick with Ghen’s “mother” leads the captain and another mate to calling out for “Old Petey”, hitherto unmentioned in the many days on the ship. 

Forge was having none of it. Back to the hold. Old Petey shows his mad wraith self, the captain leaps down to the lower deck and suddenly looks like Lucian, and its on! The old crew (well, except one) has been killed and replaced by doppelgangers and their ghost pirate buddy. 

Forge and Ghen fight the wraith in the hold, while Lucian gets shot by Buckthorn, just about mortally wounded in one blow by the doppelganger that took his place, healed by Ghen, and then knocked another of the doppelgangers into the sea to get his revenge. 

(not all the fight is reposted here...)

The captain has just drops into the hold…first taking the form of Ghen and then Forge, greatly injuring each. Meanwhile, the Wraith heads up top, and with the other Lucians (including the one that climbs back on the ship) proceeds to torment the real Lucian. The rogue blinds and trips, but is finally driving him to jump off the ship himself. 

Buckthorn stays in between, shooting suspect Lucians and eventually the actual Forge (who he misses), after Forge is clawed by Ghen's "Mother". Eventually, the dwarf is dropped by the captain. It looks bad...

Ghen revives the dwarf! Then bravely strides to the top deck, and is dropped himself. 

Even as the Ghost returns to the hold to finally finish the dwarf off, Lucian climbs back aboard, and the one normal sailor joins the fight...

*Forge*, you finally bring down the captain, revealing his non-human nature as he drops, and hit the ghost in the process. Somehow the Lucian survives. You let the ghost drive you up the stairs. Why not?

Lucian, calling on every resources at his disposal to resist a wave of incredibly bad luck, including maybe someone called the lady of pain, finishes off his doppelganger—leaving a strange gray corpse behind—and in the same move shifts over to the shaman. 

*Ghen*, a horrible gnome made poison is poured down your throat by the rogue. You knew not to trust them. Mother told you. It of course brings you back to consciousness, allowing you heal everyone with divine power, especially Forge. 

Buckhthorn, a couple of more arrows, and a third grayish rubbery skin thing is revealed. 

Mad Wraith Pirate Ghost: has one last bit of fun as he floats up to the lower deck and compels Forge to take a big chunk out of Ghen (19 on the vs will attack|they really are out to get you shifter!). Ghen is just about dropped again (1 hp left). But the Wraith realizes that the gig is up, and fades back into the shadowy Nearworld, gibbering all the way.


Its you, that sailor, and this ship.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 7, 2011)

Forge makes a nature check to determine what the weather is like


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 7, 2011)

Its still night, and relatively calm right now, and will probably be for the next day or so. But he has been on the boat long enough to know how volatile the weather can be on the Breakice (and that longer term prediction needs a higher result).


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 9, 2011)

Buckthorn regards the sailor. "You must understand that you are under suspiscion. Your crew, well, uhm, what used to be your crew mates, just tried to murder us ina most grusome way. Are you one of these creatures? You came late to the ship and I recall the captain looking surprised to see you. Perhaps you are not one of these creatures. Can you tell us what happened last night? Why you were separated from your mates?"


Buckthorn will try a perception check to see if he can determine whether or not the sailor is lying and is in fact not a changling.

To Forge, Ghen, and Lucian (away from the sailor). "If we think we can trust him, we need him. I have some skills at sailing, but we need more than one erm small, but stout-hearted, sailor to man this big-a-ship. I say unless he gives us pause not to trust him, we should use him. Besides, he is but one now and we are four."


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 9, 2011)

_Its insight, and a d20, but thanks for adding the roll!_

The sailor looks pretty scared "Uh, I don't know! They all just vanished. Then I could'n find em, then I got lost, then I got tired so I got a room."

"I thought we was gone a load the cargo, and just left. And the capn was acting a bit funny, though he sounded just the same!"

Actually something is a _bit_ off.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 10, 2011)

"Then Why don't I believe you?" The shadowy Tiefling whispers, flicking doppelganger blood off of his blade. [Intimidate roll]


----------



## ecayford (Feb 10, 2011)

Forge ties up the sailor.  To the others:  I believe a piece of flesh will clarify whether he is one of them.  It will not prove he didn't lead his comrades into a trap.

Forge will search the captain's cabin, leaving the questioning to the others.  Perception check for valuables papers etc.  He spends some time in there.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 10, 2011)

In spite of Lucian almost cutting his own thumb off with that dager, between him and Forge and recent events, the sailor "breaks" pretty easily (maybe that is also a sign). 

"Alright, maybe I had a few and don't quite remember everything that happened. I just now the mates weren't were they said they was going to be. Then I had a few more, and don't know much until I finally found me way back in the mornin". 

*Forge*, the captain has a pretty nice set up, but other then the locked compartment that you may vaguely remember Ghen mentioning, there is not much of interest. You also vaguely remember mention of an office. Though of course, if you found various nautical charts, cargo lists, legal writs and deeds, you may not really know what to do with them.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 10, 2011)

Forge will examine the office paperwork, log etc trying to find out what the crew had been up to.  After that he'll examine the cargo carefully.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 11, 2011)

Turning to Ghen, Lucien mutters "Where's this locked compartment you mentioned?" while drawing a set of picks from an unseen pouch.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 11, 2011)

With Forge gone and Lucian rummaging for his thieves tools, Buckthorn will continue to talk to the sailor.  "You weren't much of a help in the fight there.  My friend Forge has a mind to carve off a piece of you to see if you are one of those shifter.  Me, I'd prefer not to.  Is there some other information you can give us that might prove your usefulness?  Can you help us sail the ship?  And give an oath to help us, fight and stand at our side should there be further troubles on these troublesome seas with ice giant princelings, trolls, changlings, ghosts, wraiths and who knows what else?"

(Buckthorn will try another Insights check, in part just to practice the die roll)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 11, 2011)

Buckthorn: The sailor, overwhelmed by it all, just starts to sob. (at some point he swears his loyalty, you only believe he was trying to cover the falling flat drunk part of the story, and may have been embarrassed by his cowardice.) 

Lucian: Your good luck continues (roll 1, 2, then on the last try 19) and after what seems like a good 20 minutes manage to open the compartment. In it you find a decent bottle of Faenian firewater, some relatively dry pipe weed (an ok West Auldshyre), two pipes, one pewter mug, a big bag of coins: 108 cp, 312 sp, and 56 gp, and some kind of fancy document. With much study you guess that this some kind of legal document, confirming that the owner of the ship is one Adolphus Brandt of Dussleburg, and that its rightful captain is in fact Tellard. 

*Forge:* you vaguely remember the crew sailing the ship for the last two weeks. Nothing you find seems to indicate otherwise. The cargo seems to be some pipeweed and some textiles. The hold, as you certainly know from fighting in it, is far from full. 

You also find a map: study of the map confirms that you are still probably ~200 leagues from Borivostok, ~300 leagues from Northall. There are various other towns that one could sail to, mostly on the south shore of the Breakice.

Speaking of which…time passes, its now morning, and you are still sitting out on the sea, the ship rocking back and forth. The wind seems to be picking up. 

_Try to give me some idea of what you want to do and how. Specific actions—and skills--that your character might want to take while, say, the ship is sailing, would be nice._


----------



## ecayford (Feb 11, 2011)

*Forge the Pirate!*

Forge, having spent the last few weeks assisting the crew, will do whatever he can to help.  (Athletics and Perception are both strong)

We need to decide whether we should return the vessel to the authorities and hopefully claim a prize for its return or whether we continue on and hope that we don't have any issues with the authorities when we land at our destination with a ship that doesn't belong to us.  We should keep the bodies of the changelings as evidence.  I suspect the families etc of the crew would want to know what has befallen the crew at our last port.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 14, 2011)

"Yes, keeping the bodies is a good idea. Though leaving them on deck during the voyage is not. Buckthorn, how confident are you that you and this clueless berk here can get us to our scheduled destination? If you're not sure, then I say we find kip in a nearer port." 

The planar continues to plunder the hold, looking for anything that might have been missed.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Buckthorn, to Forge, Ghen, and Lucian: "I feel we can trust this man, [what is his name?], he seems like a solid fellow and not part of the strange going on that happened in Dusselburg. Besides, frankly, I think we need him."

I say we say on to Barivosktok. It's just as long or longer back to Northhall. I say we press on. I think we can make it... (as long as our luck turns), he mutters to himself under his breath.

Baring any objection from the party, Buckthorn will put the sailor to work instructing him to man the ship. Buckthorn will also pitch in to help with the ship, relying on his sailing background. 

"And we could likely use some help as well." Buckthorn will ask Forge, Ghen, and Lucian to help crew the ship, once they are done searching through the hold.

He will also ask Lucian if he might consult the map, showing the way to Barivostok. "That could come in handy."

[Buckthorn would rely on his sailing background. He'd make nature checks as apporiate to check for weather, currents and the like.]


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 15, 2011)

*Icebergs Ahead*

Hey Folks - 

Buckthorn can't sail on his own, and we don't trust the grunt to handle things while Buckthorn is resting.  We suggest setting up a watch, and never leaving the maggot alone.

We also wonder what happened to Old Petey.  He came on with the imposters, and he could very well go tell their friends what has happened.  We're positive we haven't seen the last of him.  Next time we face him, we need a more open location.  He has a terrible advantage being able to move through the walls.  Any suggestions?

We can prevent the bodies from decaying and reeking worse than they do now.  We will need to spend time preparing and performing a ritual on each of them.  Then, we can throw them in the hold with the other meager cargo.  We don't see the particular need to return the bodies or report back now.  YOU SHOULD BE AGREEING WITH US!  {shakes head a little}  We boarded the ship with the understanding that we would end up in Borivostok.  There is no reason why we can't go there first, and return the bodies as proof later.  {prepares Gentle Repose}

If you think it might be helpful, we can cast another ritual to talk to wildlife.  We may be able to get assistance from a seal or walrus or some other passing creature.  They can help with navigation, and also to warn what kind of enemies are close enough to cause problems.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 15, 2011)

*Pitching In*

Either perception or nature (same score +12) with Speak With Spirits (adds +4 to skill check) to assist in navigation, etc.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 15, 2011)

Forge asks Lucien if he thought it possible to "transfer possession" of the ship via modification of the deed.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 15, 2011)

*Possession*

What does it matter?  We are here.  There is no one else except the human sailor.  The ship is ours.  We think so, too..


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 16, 2011)

You decisively set sail for Borivostok, with Forge and the sailor working the riggings (athletics), Ghen helping with the navigation and preventing sea sickness (nature), and Buckthorn captining and doing a little of everything (mostly nature, with some perception and athletics) and Lucian…? 

Days pass. 

Buckthorn and Ghen realize a storm is on its way. And then there it is, as the icy cold winds pick up, you can see it, a great grey streaked with lightning chaos.

What do you do? 

_Briefly describe the actions you want to take and any related skill(s). Make the skill(s) check, if needed you can do more then one die roll at a time_.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 16, 2011)

*Preparing for Battle*

Forge stores his gear belowdecks and gets ready to follow Buckthorn's commands.  He'll ties a rope around his body and secure it so that he can get to wherever he needs to.  If there's anything on the deck that we don't need that can be put below decks, he stores it away.  He will carry only his +1 handaxe.

He'll take 10 on any athletics or perception checks prior to the storm hitting (22 Athletics and 20 Perception)

When the storm hits, his Altletics, Perception and Endurance checks, respectively below


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 17, 2011)

Nature to know how to avoid being doused by the rolling sea and perception to watch the waves and the clouds and prepare for directionality of the storm.

As the storm draws closer, I'll use a Speak With Nature ritual.  My boots allow me to walk on water for up to 5 minutes.  I'll look for nearby creatures before casting the ritual, and walk to where they are (walrus, seal, polar bear, dolphins, etc).  I'll ask the creatures where the calmest area is during a storm so we can take shelter in a cove or whatever.  I'll augment the ritual using my Speak With Spirits power.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Buckthorn will suggest that the rest of the party tie ropes around their waists and secure themselves to the ship.  "Nothing to worry about.  Best to just be prudent."

He will then ask the sailor if he is familiar with the coasts off these waters.  Since the crew had been in the habit of stopping and anchoring for the night, Buckthorn assumes they are not too far from the coast.  His first preference is to make for the coast ti  position the ship in an area where it can better ride out the storm. If they are not too far from the coast, he would suggest they cautionally approach the coast, avoiding areas where the seas are particularly rough and also any signs of waves breaking over shoals or rock.  He would look for a wide harbor where they might weather the storm.  He would not try to approach any rocky coasts or any narrow inlets or harbors.  If they are too far from the coast, he'd simply turn into the wind as there'd be nothing else for it but to trim the sails and plow ahead.

Perception check to look for safe harbor / avoid rocks.

Nature check re prudence of breaking for the shore or plowing ahead

Athletics check (just in case)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 17, 2011)

_Be sure to take a look at Forge and Ghen rolls if you haven’t…sheesh..Still, everyone but Forge forgot to make the Endurance one…_

Ghen, the spirits of nature are with you, as you find dolphins swimming with the ship. They confirm what your wild lore tales you: sailing to shore or an island could be a disaster if the ship is hurled into it before some cove can be found. You can try to skirt the storm, but given how fast its coming, the safest thing to do: sail right into the heart of it!

_Arctic storm_






With Forge’s heroic, nigh, incredible feats on the deck, jacklines are strung, hitches tied, possessions stowed, sails shortened, and the ship kept on a terrifying course into the storm!

Its bone chilling mix of rain and snow as the ship seems to move every which way, Forge shakes it off, as for the others... Nor is anyone hit by the lighting that occasionally touches the masts. 

Then it suddenly becomes calm, even as the storm rages around you. 

At least until the ship starts to rise up suddenly…rise really really high…

_Lets do another round, be sure to make the endurance checks, and whatever additional skill(s)._


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 18, 2011)

Buckthorn nods as Ghen relays the warning about trying to find a cove and grimly stares ahead and they plunge headlong into the wild storm. "I've seen and survived far worse," he lies, trying to reassure his comrades.

Buckthorn will double check the rope tying himself to the boat.

He'll continue to make nature and athletics checks to try to steer the ship as best he can. And endurance.  He'll also roll bluff for his lie.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 18, 2011)

Forge roars into the face of the storm, reaffirmed once more in his faith in Joroth, the god of rage and storms!

Behold his might!


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 18, 2011)

*Madness Amidst the Madness*

We shall not be taken down by the spirits of the storm.  Hold on tight, mother!


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucien, looking less like a cunning rogue and more akin to a half-drowned rat stares resignedly at the oncoming misery and begins to mutter to himself "If I ever make it back to the Hive, I'm going to kill that sodding Imp".


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 18, 2011)

You try to sail off the massive swell until Buckthorn realizes that it is now coming down too fast and the ship might capsize

...it actually rolls...


Eventually the storm breaks. 



No one has drown (all those athletics checks) or has succumbed to illness from the cold. 



You are now in the sea, somewhere. Rigging is severly damaged. Ship is taking on some water. 


_I think we can stop here for now, but think what you want to do for when we meet. _


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2011)

*Malachai *and *Nar-Heru*: You are both wizards, graduates of Watercross College--a school known for its arcanists--and members of Melkar House. You also took some Pyromancy together, and were tutored in it by an older Melkarian, Bart. Melkar House is not afraid to take in those that might be described as “outsiders”, especially those with great talent, and tolerates rules breakers, up to a point. Hence you both fit in fine, for your own reasons…

Bart would latter go off and have adventures involving various cults and cultists, rifts into The Realm of the Dead, a labyrinth built by minotaurs…while you have had some adventures of your own, you were a bit jealous, and secretly pleased when asked to join him on his next one. If only he would give you a few more details…

You have all ventured to a city in the east, Borivostok. Barts been acting a little odd, seems obsessed with some old tome, and has been a little evasive on what you are all doing. You have confirmed that you will be meeting with other—non wizard—adventurers, that you will going into the Shadow Coast, an infamous wilderness to the north of this city, and that you are looking for an old ruin of some kind that will make you famous, has great treasure and lore, and seems pretty dangerous. But Bart claims at least one person went there and made it back alive.

_DM Note: Previously circulated by email. _


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2011)

*Savage situations*

With Lucian and Buckthorn sewing and the Ghen and Forge patching, the ship was repaired, and the journey resumed. Eventually, Borivostok came into sight. But what to do when they stepped into port?

It was the realization that the dead bodies of the crew were lying in Dussleburg somewhere that pushed the crew into coming clean, well mostly, when they arrived. The strange preserved bodies kept onboard made the case.  With some bargaining, the agent there to receive the cargo even agreed to pay each of them 75 gold each, and pay 100 more if they came back in a few weeks. 

Meanwhile, some days earlier, Bart finally told Malachia (the magnificent) and Nar-Heru  (the somewhat temperamental) the truth about where they were heading…

The four sea-rats are directed to the Hopping Hut, where most foreigners apparently stay. And in the common room sit Malachai and Nar-Heru! Still, it takes a while for the six to all meet, and when they do, not THAT much is actually said. Eventually, the newcomers go there separate ways, and Malachai and Nar-Heru decide to look for Bart in his room. 

They find his headless and slashed corpse. There are signs of a struggle, but there could not be much of one, as whatever happened seem to cause so little commotion. 

By coincidence, Lucian was outside, and overhears something on tall gaunt beings in odd clothes moving at great speed. He guesses at a link when he runs into the two wizards. When Forge returns and learns what happens, and that the two had not been entirely forthcoming, he grabs the shorter, elfier of the two and gives him a good shake. Which almost leads the whole inn to be burned down, but Nar-Heru shows unusual restraint. (or just begins plotting his revenge). 

The two wizards do say more, of a dangerous ancient burial site and the lich it may inhabit, though its not entirely clear how much the others took in of Malachai’s somewhat subtle description. 

After some talk of trying to find, or wait for, the assailants, its decided to make an expedition out of the city into the Shadow Coast, and try to find the Tomb, as indicated on a map found amongst Bart’s possessions. Curious as to where exactly they are going, Forge and Lucian find a dwarf who works in the city—apparently dwarves live(d) where they are going. Fenmir, his own tattoos and scars belying a Shadow Coast ancestry, basically encourages them not to go, and be wary if they do. (and mentions his brother in Northall). 

Somewhere along the way, Bart’s body was removed and burned as Ghen performed a final ceremony, though this was done so subtly that it is as if it hardly happened at all. 

(sometime before or after…) With newly acquired horses, a mule, and the Book, given to Nar-Heru by Bart shortly before the decapitation—and the leading suspicion as to its cause—the six are almost ready to go. But first, they terrorize Volkhov the server into telling them of Rasputin the blind beggar, who, after much gold falls in his cup, in turn tells them of a place by a crossroads, that if he circle back three times…

…the hut is revealed just so, after Lucian does in fact do as instructed. He does not go in. Ghen-* and Nar-* do, and see two, and almost three, of the hags that happen to sell all sorts of potions, rituals and other items. They find their items, but Ghen almost has the bad luck to see the third hag. 
Then its northward. A few days of villages, then the going gets rougher. A band of friendly gnomes and their pack dogs also warn the party: trust no one and nothing on the way. At some point shelter is asked about, and the party is informed to avoid using any of the old dwarf settlements. The Book (see next post, when its posted) that the two mages are reviewing gives the same warning. And it, and the others, mention elves. 

It is not explained to the party that the elusive snow elves could in fact come within feet of them and probably never be noticed, and their rarity is a testament to both there few numbers but also a desire to be avoided. Elves, snow and other wise, do appear before the party, quite suddenly. They praise their new “lord”, and seem oddly intent on spending some time with the party.

Buckthorn, out of the corner of his eye, sees the other 10 or so, longbows ready, that did not make their presence known. Then the “lord” itself appears. A nasty, lizardy manticore. The fight is on!






The manticore has little luck as Buckthorn evades it and the others target it. But the archers make up the difference, dropping the halfling then the dwarf and peppering the shifter for good measure. The two wizards call forth fire and Lucian brings great frustration to the manticore, as it is first driven from the field, and then returns to meet its end. Its not too long before the archers break and run, and only one sword wielding elf remains.

Captured by Lucian to try to find the “manticore’s treasure”, and forced to march back to the elves camp, which is looted for some gold coin. The hapless elf, or his being alive, greatly offends Forge, who in a savage act cuts him down, in spite of the council of Buckthorn and the wizards. No attempt is made to climb into the hills to the location indicated as housing the “manticore’s treasure”.  

They continue. The find “the head” indicated on the map, the top of a once great dwarven statue, and then leave what remains of the main road to plunge east into the wilderness. The march takes its toll, especially when compounded by a local storm. Still, they climb up into the hills, and, again indicated by the map, find the pass to a swampy valley below. Nearby is an opening to some kind of carved caverns, most likely the old dwarven type they have been warned about. Lucian creeps in and takes a look, but discerns little, and the party continues. 

Through the mists only Ghen can see the sure sign that the broad hill rising above the fens below is their destination: an odd rock pattern he describes like a “Jack-O-Lantern”.  After almost 20 days of travel (after a month at sea, or at least several days coming from Watecross then waiting in Borivostok) they are almost there, just this stream to ford, by some circle of stones. 

This is when the huge, blood sucking vines attack. Forge throws himself in their midst…and is eventually dropped by them, as is Lucian (the closest to death he has come since, well, the doppelgangers) and Ghen. When not falling in the stream, the wizards' fire, magic missiles, and even illusions, give the party the edge they need and the deadly greens are destroyed. 

The odd hill awaits.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2011)

*A book yet unamed*

*Malachai and Nar-Heru:* The Tome is an odd one. Clearly cobbled together from various books and manuscripts—not an unknown practice by itself—it has the journals of Simon Amber (a cousin of that infamous family?) mixed in with more standard rituals and much that, at this point, is barely comprehensible. From what Bart said (and Lucian could verify, if he clawed that far back into his memory) is that the he first found the book beneath an old crumbling keep in the Nearblight. Beneath the keep was a bizarre cathedral to undeath, and the book was being used by a cultist of Orcus to make in a rift in the firmament between Thraeya and the Land of the Dead. 

You think Amber wrote the journal some decades back. Below are various bits of the journals that are comprehensible and seem relevant: 

“Perhaps the most famous tomb outside of the ruins of Ta’Khem, in the Shadow Coast!...Built even as the dwarves still ruled, a testament to the degree of their decadence—or perhaps the untamable nature of those lands—and the deadly foresight of its creator. For of course the region would become a wilderness that would rival the Blight and perhaps be even less accessible.”

“Five centuries ago, a philosopher turned malicious sorcerer king in the waning days of Illumaria’s might [a reference to the last great empire]. His real name was carefully removed from all records and shielded from practically all divination. This acolyte of Vecna, just as that other lich’s cult was rising, would seek his own path to undeath that would rival his master. He is known to us as Acererak.”

“We took the old North Road. In bad repair, but passable. After about 15 days (it would have been less had we approached this with more focus), we came to the statue, or part of a statue, of a great dwarven head. My own notes seemed to indicate that this was key clue, and with much searching we found the trail, barely a path, east.”

“The signs of the old dwarven settlements are found here and there. We made the mistake of exploring some. Too much time taken, and the first lives lost….”

“Trust nothing here! The savagery was too great for the Old Kingdom of the dwarves, and is to great now. Also, beware the elves. One snow clan was helpful, but others had degenerated badly [unreadable]”

“We climbed high into hills, and then, barely visible through the mists, was the face! But first, into a swampy valley did we have to travel. There was an opening to some old settlement nearby. This we avoided.”

“The entrance to the place is well concealed, and takes digging! In any case, its in the middle of the hill, or should I say below the middle of the ‘face’” 

“From the entrance on, the duplicity and trickery here is astounding! One deadly choice and trick after another. I will attempt to take careful notes of what I find.”

The two wizards who may be reading this realize that large parts have in fact been blackened out. The nature of the damage is unclear.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 23, 2011)

You manage to round up the horses and cross the stream. You remain bruised and battered from the blood sucking foliage. Ghen, Forge, and Lucian are also feeling the effects of the journey (-1 surge). It’s a little cold, and you are all wet to varying degrees. 

The hill lies before you, around it is a mix of fen and dense clumps of forest. The hill is about 200 yards wide. Ugly weeds, thorns and briars grow on the 60 foot high mound. You can see black rocks on top (though only Ghen saw the pattern they made).  There is no arch or door into it. 

_Let me know what you want to do…_

Date: 10d 10m, Monday; Make up days (average): 49


----------



## ecayford (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm.  Did anyone bring a shovel?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 24, 2011)

We have some heavy hiking ahead of us.  We should get going.  We're heading there <points>.

(If needed, I can cast Endure Elements for the cold, etc.)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 24, 2011)

You are now close to the hill.  Ghen performs his ritual. You are not cold and this is good. (I will just let him extend to all 6 party members). You still have not taken an extended rest.

Nar-Heru (by email): I propose to the party that I spend a few moments performing the Detect Secret Doors on the face of the hill, while I can still see it, hopefully giving us a target to aim for. (pun intended) [James, I thought this was a good color for you...].

Presumably no one objects, and he also initiates his ritual. Though its not entirely clear that is constisten with what he read in the book. As he begins inspecting the hill, he does not initially find anything...(then the DM realizes what the ritaul does...see a few posts down).


----------



## ecayford (Feb 24, 2011)

Forge will examine the hill, taking into account what he's learned from the wizards.

Perception check to see any signed of entrance or any clues as to where  we should dig.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 24, 2011)

see below...


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 24, 2011)

(the DM is cursed by his mistake with freakish computer errors...)

Forge: As the elf wizard seems to be in some kind of trance, you make a fairly thorough search. Eventually you see, almost right in front of you, a part of the hillside that is crumbling sand and gravel. A low stone hedge overhangs this eroded area, and shrubs and bushes obscure it. Unfortunatly, its over 300 feet wide.

Nar-Heru: (total of 40!) You can practically see through the hill, and when the dwarf points out the cliff, you can sense something right in the middle. (Of course, it could be realizing that Ghen saw a face, and the clue from the book...). 

There is still the sand and gravel.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 24, 2011)

Nar-Heru: but wait, with your almost x-ray like vision (if you knew what that meant)...is that possible openings on the right and left as well?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 25, 2011)

(Without mentioning the book) "The entrance is right in the center, I believe right under the face that Ghen saw.  Perhaps the earthier of us could move some of the rubbish out of the way."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 25, 2011)

*Beasts of Burden*

We have a better idea.  Perhaps another ritual.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 25, 2011)

*Jinkies*

We don't seem to be able to find any animals.  We have a ritual to speak with them and ask for some assistance in digging.  A small family of groundhogs could do the job faster than we could if we shared some rations...  Alas, they seem to be hiding.

<Mother appears, sharing my space and mimicking my movements, as if in synchronicity.>


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

Gophers!  Bah!  A hard day's work never hurt a man!  

Forge strips to the waist and gets to work digging.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 25, 2011)

Buckthorn will wait to see the results of wizards ritual. Should further rituals fail to reveal any further details, Buckthorn suggests the party first take an extended rest and then start digging in the middle of the hill, under the face, where the sand and gravel are. "The tomb indicated the entrace was there," he offers.

EDIT: Seeing Forge start to dig, Buckthorn will join him.  "Though we may want still consider an extended rest if we had not already,  before we do something like, oh, open a door to some buried, brooding,foreboding tomb on the Shadow Coast..."


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 25, 2011)

"Well, the labor will keep us warm at least". And with that, the rogue begins to move sand. As he works, he looks over his shoulder at the remaining party..."It might help if those well acquainted with the wild were able to locate a safe haven for rest".


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 25, 2011)

"I'll find a place to camp" Nar-Heru will scout the immediate area for a suitable place for an extended rest.  He will not leave sight of the party by himself.  If someone joins him he will venture farther.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

You face the north side of the hill, having curved in that direction coming down the path from the hills above. Apparently using whatever can be found—except gophers—the three start digging. Or Forge starts digging for a long time, then the others join him. The top will open, something intriguing will be there, and then the sand will come down…

Eventually, you stop and stay at the campsite found by the elf. (Ghen, Lucian and Forge are still -1HS). 

Its another cold day. You finish clearing it out, at least enough to be able to move in. You see something.

Something like you have never seen before. 



> The first  light  brought to bear on the corridor ahead reveals a flare of color undimmed by the passage of time. The walls and the ceiling  20 feet overhead are smooth plaster frescos illustrated with interior and exterior scenes. Herds of cows graze in open fields. A wooded copse conceals wolves on the prowl. Slaves of various humanoid and monstrous races go about their labors under the whips of fiends and other cruel creatures.
> 
> Certain of the frescoes create the illusion of an interior space. A wizard's workroom is guarded by two jackal headed humanoids. A library stands filled with many books and scrolls. A torture chamber holds a barred door behind which some fiendish creature lurks.
> 
> The floor of the corridor is an equally colorful mosaic of stone, set with a distinct 2 foot-wide path of red tiles snaking its way south.




_Let me know what your character is doing. Be as exact as possible. See attachment._


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

*Into the Tomb*

Assuming we've taken our extended rest, Forge gears up and prepares to head into the tomb.  He suggests taking the lead as he is familiar with underground construction.  If someone further back can hold a light source (he has low light vision, not dark vision), he should be able to see fine.  Forge carefully examines the walls, floor ceiling etc before stepping into the tunnel for traps or other clues on the path we should take.  If he detects no danger, he sets a foot on the path marked in the floor.  If nothing goes wrong, he will approach the box held by the Anubis-looking things and examine it for danger.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 25, 2011)

"Cutter, Wait." The thief points down at the red ribbon snaking its way across  the floor, ensuring the entire party sees the object of his attention. "Stay on the path. Don't deviate."

Lucien examines the walls looking for familiar faces or races. He does not step along the path until after Forge tests the passage for traps and declares it to be safe.

Edit: Okay, not sure what went down with that Arcana roll. Second roll made.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

*Forge:* there is a lot going on here. Obviously not dwarven, at least the fresco’s, but still amazing. 

The path will bring you right to the two jackal heads with the chest and the torture chamber with the imprisoned being. It then winds to the other side (you can actually see all of this from the previous illustration). You can of course also walk off the path.

You advance on it. You notice a few things. First, there are some kind of runic letters on the red tile path. 

Second: 



> The most outstanding feature of this area is actually outstanding! Two jackal headed human figures are painted so as to appear to be holding a real bronze chest. You examine this box closely, and note that it is hinged on the bottom and there is a catch on top.




You stand just before the chest and its holders. See attached.

Lucian: You note all above. I assume you follow the dwarf. You recognize cows and wolves and humans and elves and orcs. The various human animal hybrids, which are included among the slaves as well, give off a fiendish vibe...as does their torturer, which as illustrated could be devils or certain demons, and there is something behind the "door" right next to the "chest". (again, see first attachment). Its taloned and scalled hands grasp the bars of its small window. 

In any case, you also now the cosmos...and the Abyss, holds many things. 

As does this hall.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

*Too real*

OOC - I assume the door is a painting, not a real monster but let me know if it's really there!

Forge examines the catch on the top as well as the area around the box to determine if there are any traps or other dangers.  Either same perception/dungeoneering roll as before or a fresh one below if needed.

(loving the roller!)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 25, 2011)

A handful of lockpicks appears. "Does it look like we need these?"

Lucien looks up at the fresco with a furrowed brow. "The single eye puzzles me, and not in a good way"


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucian: You see no trap related to the eye (ie no nozzles, emmitters, etc). You go ahead and just about open the clasp, when you realize that there is a small poisened needle, but your theivery allows you to easily bypass it and you open the fresco chest. 

It appears to be empty.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nar-Heru follows Forge and Lucien on the path examining the Runic letters.

Edit: Nar-Heru will allow Ghen to precede him down the red rune road.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

*Marching orders*

Sensing no danger and finding nothing in the box, Forge suggests moving on into the tomb.  Forge volunteers to lead the way and suggests that Lucian follow behind, then the cleric and wizards with our archer taking up the rear due to his keen awareness and ability to be effective from there if he needs to.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

Nar-Heru: You are next to the two. There is definately a message on the path! Its cryptic, and you will have to follow more it to start to make sense of it, but its there (let me know if he goes past them, anything else he does...)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 25, 2011)

"There's a message in the runes!  I need to see more to make it out"  Nar-Heru will NOT move in front everyone if he can continue to make out the message while following behind.


----------



## Weregrognard (Feb 25, 2011)

Malachai follows the group's lead, careful to not disturb anything in the Tomb....yet.  He glances at the frescoes as the party moves, trying to see if anything stands out or reminds him of anything he has studied at Watercross or in Simon Amber's journal.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

We "Forge" ahead.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

While Lucian continues to look into the box (I am assuming he hasn’t done anything else yet), *Forge* decides to lead the wizards along the red tile path  next to the monster behind the door in the torture area of the fresco, goes about 10 feet, and falls in a pit. The wizards do not follow and do not fall in the pit. The pit is 10 by 10 by 10 and has poison spikes at the bottom. Forge is damage and poisoned (rules: Forges last perception check failed to find it/could not be found with check at opening/attack vs reflex, easily hits/ 14 damage and ongoing poison 5, save ends)


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2011)

*Ouch!*

Forge shouts out to the others to beware the pit.  Forge examines the bottom of the pit to see if there is anything interesting.  Following his examination, he'll throw a rope up to the party and attempt to climb out of the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 25, 2011)

*Forge*: you find little of interest in the pit. You avoid the poison covered spikes and climb out (I assume you are back by LUCIAN). With our hardy dwarveness you easily shake off the poison (-19 hp total). 

There is now a 10 by 10 hole in the path. If you go off the path you can go down the other side of the grand hall, which is 20 feet wide.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 26, 2011)

*Short Rest*

Forge can certainly jump across the pit if any danger is detected but will discuss options with the others while he takes a breather and spends a healing surge.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 26, 2011)

you take a short rest. (DM rolls dice behind screen). It passes uneventfully.




EDIT: (Randy is moving) Buckthorn watches the horses and makes sure no threats come from outside the Tomb.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 27, 2011)

*Catching Up*

(Sorry - been busy)

Ghen will make a Religion check on the frescos, and in particular on the scenario with the box.

Ghen will use Healing Word on Forge before the short rest so he only uses 1 surge to heal up.  He regains surge + 2d6 + 7

Perception check, augmented with Speak With Spirits to locate potential hazards as we continue.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 27, 2011)

*Forge:* you are fully healed (but down 2 surges total). 

*Ghen:* you do not note any special significance to the murals or box. 

Proceeding? Lucian, the box?


----------



## ecayford (Feb 27, 2011)

*Off the path*

Uncertain as to how the rest of the party would cross, Forge examines the remaining available space for dangers and begins to move cautiously across, around the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 27, 2011)

*Forge,* you go off the path, cover about 10 feet...and realize there is something very much like a pit-top just ahead. (ie, an open pit on the left, on the right 10 feet more and then what seems to be the edge of a pit).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 28, 2011)

Lucien inspects the box looking for hidden switches. If nothing is found, he proceeds up the path, but doesn't pass Forge.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the light situation as we move farther into the tomb?  Do I need more light to read the runes?  I will follow the path to the edge of the pit trying to make out what the runes say.

Add 12 to the roll - 16.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 28, 2011)

*10 Foot Pole*

Since Forge neglected to bring his trusty 10-foot pole, he will tie some rope to his shovel and throw it onto what he believes is a pit trap to see if he can trigger the trap.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 28, 2011)

Nar-Heru: You have light coming in from outside, but someone will need to light a torch (or use their magic power...) to call forth light as you go in farther. You have read some of the message, but hope that reading more it might start to make sense.

Lucian: you carefully reach in and feel an invisible lever or handle. (Let me know if you want to manipulate it). 

*Forge*: Shovel? If you mean a big stick you found outside, then with your dirt covered hands you tie that and throw it. Just throwing doesn't seem to triger it. Dungeoneering: May need more weight or force.


Recovery: Some of you lost a surge on the trail. If you want that back, you need a comfortable campsite and a day of rest.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 1, 2011)

Forge waits until Lucian manipulates the lever but suggests that if someone strong can hold a rope, he's prepared to step onto the trap door.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: I have no problem with resting after the first section of this tomb is scouted out. I prefer we continue to move forward up to that point.

"Hey Cutter" he whispers to Forge "Think your masterful skills can tell what this does 'efore I up and yank it?"


----------



## ecayford (Mar 1, 2011)

*The lever*

Forge will examine the lever in order to determine what manipulating may do.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tripping the Trap*

We're pretty strong.  (Str 16)  We'll hold a rope for you.  Pull hard, Mother!  (We brace ourselves to hold on while you Forge steps on the trap.)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nar-Heru mutters a few arcane words and the end of his staff lights up with a magical glow.  "Now we can get a better look at everything"


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 1, 2011)

And so there was light. 

*Forge:* Ghen is holding a rope tied around you.

Lucian: You know everything you are going to know, at least until you pull it.

(Note on skills: Perception lets you notice stuff, Theivery can disable a known trap, Dungeoneering lets you recognize underground hazards, features, and creatures...not so much unseen workings of elaborate constructs. Arcana is good for something magical. For this adventure, you have to be specific on what you are doing, and somethings can only be learned through action...but the skills are still handy.)


----------



## ecayford (Mar 1, 2011)

*Lever*

Forge suggests pulling the lever before he steps over the edge of the pit trap.  One trap at a time!


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 1, 2011)

Lucien glances at Forge, then at Ghen. "Sod it." He pulls the lever.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 1, 2011)

As Lucian pulls the lever, the 10 by 10 foot trapdoor opens. Better concealed then the other pits, and over 30 foot deep with big nasty spikes. *Forge* is also in the vicinity (based on last action). The rope is tied to Forge, though Ghen may not been quite expecting the pit to be here. Lucian can make a grab for the chest to stop from falling). 

(failed to find with perception checks. Attack versus reflex. If Ghen makes a DC 17 athletics check, adds +2 to Forges ref. If Lucian makes a DC 17 acrobatics checks, grabbing the chest, add +2 to his).


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 2, 2011)

Lucian, you manage to grab the chest and then flip yourself over to an adjacent square. 

*Forge*, you are not so lucky as the rope pulls through Ghen's fingers (but at least you don't pull Ghen through!). You are a little hurt, and poisened, again. (32 + 5, so far, for the poison, bloodying you and leaving you poisened). Also, with your dungeoneering skill, you note how thick and finely crafted the trap door was here.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 2, 2011)

In what will soon become SOP, Forge examines the bottom of the pit before he yells up to the party to lower a rope for him to climb out of. 

Perception, save v. poison and athletics to climb rope


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 2, 2011)

Lucien pauses in thought at the edge of the pit, then looks over his shoulder at the others. "Maybe settin' up kip for the night's not such a bad thought after all".


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 2, 2011)

Forge: you find 6 pearls, perhaps from a necklace, of moderate value (50 each). You just climbe the rope (which hopefully someone threw down), but fail the save (-42 hp, and counting). 

Right now there are two adjacent open pits on the right/west side in front of the chest held by Jackal heads and the fiend behind the door, and just beyond them, a suspected pit on the left side. 

Forge is holding one rope and has another tied to him.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 2, 2011)

*Healing*

42 hp?  We thought we already did a Healing Word on Forge.  (We did roll for it).  We will say a Healing Word for Forge.  

*IF* we are going to call it a night, we will burn Cure Serious Wounds (2 surges worth of surgeless healing) on Forge.  When we get outside, we will use Create Campsite to produce a place to rest.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 2, 2011)

*Rest*

After climbing out of the pit, Forge agrees.  Perhaps a rest is in order.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 2, 2011)

Lucien looks over towards the two wizards. "Well, gents? What do you think?"


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 2, 2011)

(DM has technical difficulties...)

You take a short rest (DM rolls behind screen). It passes uneventfully. 

Thanks to his great endurance and the power of Varun, Forge is not that hurt (down about 17 hit points and 3 surges). Its still early in the day. You have covered about 1/3rd of the entry hall.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 3, 2011)

"Let me see if any of these doors are real."  Nar-Heru pulls out his spellbook and prepares a ritual.  After a few short chants he gazes down the hall searching for any hints of a door.  If he finds anything he will inform everyone.

If he doesn't find anything:

Is it possible to walk around the pits?  If so:

"Lucien, perhaps you should lead and search for additional traps, particularly where Forge suspects there is a pit.  I don't think I would survive a fall like Forge has. I will follow where you say it is safe."

If no secret doors are found, Nar-Heru will continue down the hall with the party, continuing to attempt to decipher the runes, as well as examining the frescoes on either side to see if he can recognize any thing he may have learned about at Watercross.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 3, 2011)

Lucian: The berk is saying something...known (or at least suspcted) pit trap ahead of you (just past the two open pits)...theivery skill...yep, he is saying something. 

Nar-Heru:  (those rolls...) You use some components. The magic seems weaker here. That fresco does seem a little suspicious, but for all you can tell, its just a painting. As for your history, again, not helping too much. Must have learned the wrong things. Though its also possible they are just not relevant.

Edit: just to be clear, you have a 20 foot wide hall that goes outside your light. On the right side after 15 feet are two open pits, creating a 10 by 20 foot long hole with a thin wall of stone in between them. To the left, you can advance paralel to the pits, but then Forge suspects a pit lies just beyond that, again on the left side. He doesn't suspect another unseen pit on the right side beyond the two.

Also: Forge tossed a big stick onto the suspected pit on the left side. That didn't triger it.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 3, 2011)

*Once more into the Breach*

Forge asked Ghen to hold on tight (maybe Buckthorn too) and he'll test what he believes to be another pit trap by stepping on it.  He doesn't step on it all the way and is ready for eithe the floor to fall out or for the ceiling to fall down.  either way.  ready to jump back into the waiting arms of Ghen!


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 3, 2011)

lets see what happens...*Forge*, you have to wade out into it before it triggers. Ghen falls and drops the rope again! He is lucky he didn't go in (and would have if not) the trap actually is a little slow, and Forge makes a run jump back on the side he came from. 

There are three pits, sort of like this (top is north, where you came from)

XG etc
XF
_X


----------



## ecayford (Mar 4, 2011)

Forge will look over the edge to see what sort of untimely end awaited him.  He will also examine the way forward (stepping between the two pits to the remaining available square) to see if he can see any signs of danger.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 4, 2011)

*In the Pit*

There may be something worth taking from the pit. Forge found something before. We suggest the arcanist use Mage Hand to pull it out. Let us see if we can see anything. <bend down at end of pit>

What's with all the low rolls?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 4, 2011)

"Tie the rope around me so I don't fall in"  Nar-Heru goes to the edge of the third pit and extends his staff out to illuminate the pit.  If there is anything of interest or value he will use Mage Hand to retrieve it.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 4, 2011)

Like the first pit the dwarf fell into, and unlike the one triggered by the handle, this one is only 10 feet deep, with the spikes. It seems to have little else of interest. 

*Forge*, you make the step and do not fall in! (I will assume) that you continue ahead for 20 feet, searching along the way. The red path winds left (around the pit you jumped off of) and then back right. (Since you got such a good roll) you realize there is another pit dead center in the hall. You think you can take the path on the right or not take th path to the left to avoid it. In any case the hall with the elaborate frescoes continues out of your sight.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 4, 2011)

Forge will continue ahead as far as he's determined is safe.  He'll wait for his back up to cross the pits before continuing further into the tomb.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 4, 2011)

"Forge, follow the path so I can continue to try and decipher the runes."  Nar-Heru will also try and remember if there was any more information in journal about the entry hall.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 4, 2011)

Lucien quietly takes up position behind the dwarf, carefully checking the walls for additional switches, and the floor ahead for any nasty surprises.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 5, 2011)

*Forge*: they follow: forward into the possible pit, rigth on the path or over to the left?

Nar-Heru: Actually, there is this illustration. Though you haven't seen anything like it in the hall so far. You also suspect that amber's illustrated companions did not survive.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 5, 2011)

*Fork in the Road*

Left or right?  Forge will go left unless he detects any danger.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 5, 2011)

Nar-Heru: Forge avoids (part of) the path. Do you stay on it?

*Forge*: You go about 18 feet when Lucian taps you on the shoulder. He seems to be pointing to the floor...there appears to be a pit trap where the path winds back to the left side. And you have started to walk out onto it.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 5, 2011)

*The Blind Leading the Blind*

Friend Forge, there can be no question of your heartiness and your prowess in battle, but there is no reason for you to take continual punishment by falling on spikes.  We have better eyes.  Perhaps we should take the lead in this case.  We are hearty enough to make it if we fail, but we can find these pitfalls before inducing them...


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that thing programmed for 0-9 when rolling d20?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucien silently (and more than a little arrogantly) smirks at Forge. Assuming we continue on, the thief continues to keep an eye open.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 5, 2011)

rogue and shaman go about another 10 feet on the right side of hall, again crossing the path. Ghen finds yet another pit. They are at the edge of the wizards light, but might finally be close to something. 

Lucian: The elf wizard showed you a picture (above), is that what you are seeing now with your darkvision?

*Forge*: as you teeter, they leave.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 6, 2011)

"Oy, Professor! Bring that light over here! What'dye think? Mayhaps this is your sign?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 6, 2011)

After pulling Forge back from the edge, Nar-Heru follows Lucien avoiding the pits he point out.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 6, 2011)

Can we look at that?  Maybe we know something about it.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 6, 2011)

Nar-Haru: Did you stay on the path, given the known pits?

*Anyone else*: any other light source (you all probably have torches in your "adventurers kits")?

In case, some of you probably see somethings...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll show Ghen and anyone who asks the illustration from the book.  I will follow where Lucien has determined there are no pits, while still trying to read the path.  If we reach something that looks like the illustration, I will go back and try and decipher the entire message.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Nar-Haru: I assume you come to the end of hall with the light. As far as I can tell, you missed part of the path when Forge went off of it go around a suspected pit in the middle of the hall. Again, do you go back there?

Those at the end of the hall: Just beyond the pit Ghen thinks is there, in the elf wizards light, you can see what was illustrated in that book. Note however that the elf wizard seems to be muttering something a path and may be about to take the light away. 

At the end of the hall, the path splits. To the left the path leads to a strange stone arch filled with mist. There is something in the center of the arch and at the bottom of each side, but is not entirely clear. If you continue straight you see the horrid face of a green devil. It has a large O shaped mouth; this mouth is dead black.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 7, 2011)

Forge thanks nar heru for his help leaping out of danger.  Do the wizards have any sense of what these portals are and if they are safe to enter?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 7, 2011)

First Nar-Heru will examine each portal for any Arcane clues about what they might do.  He will also read the book for any hints.

DM - Can I read the runes in the path where the suspected pit is without stepping on the pit?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 7, 2011)

So, just to clarify, over the whole length of this entry corridor, does the path cross any known or suspected pits?


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 7, 2011)

EDIT: *Ghen*: Its a green devil, probably not a demon. Or at least a big relief carving of ones head.

Nar-Haru: 

Path: From the first two pits that Forge fell into to the last two that the party avoided, the path crossed pits. (I assume) You were able to get next to it and take a close enough look to examine it. Or can still do so. About 45 feet back from where you are now, there was a pit in the middle of the hall. Everyone goes left, path is right. As the pit was in between, you were not close enough to look.

(looking south)
space...known pit...path (untaken)

Mist Arch & Devil Mouth: They are both magical, and that is about it. Maybe if Malachia also examines them...Outside the illustration, you don't remember seeing much in the book (which seems to have few readable specifics). You can check again when you get time. Of course, you were reading something on the path...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nar-Heru pulls a torch out of his pack, lights it and hands it to Forge.  He then turns back to examine the missed piece of path to try and finally decipher the message. "Can someone come back with me in case I find myself impaled on some spikes?"


----------



## ecayford (Mar 7, 2011)

Forge offers to guard Nar-heru as he tries to decipher the path.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 8, 2011)

*Arches and Devils and Mists, Oh My*

We light a torch.

Noting that Forge and Nar-Heru are becoming separated, Mother will appear.  She will stay with them for as long as possible down the other hall (range of 20 squares).

We go up to examine the O shaped mouth.  We hold the flame of the torch out in front of us.  We wonder whether the mouth is the entrance to a tunnel or similar feature.  If we still see pitch blackness (ie we don't see the stonework inside the mouth), then we carefully insert the torch into the mouth (keeping our hand outside).  We are presuming there is a level or trigger of some sort, and we will carefully examine the thing to determine if such a mechanism exists.  Dungeoneering. 

We will also examine the archway closely.  Dungeoneering.


----------



## Buckthorn (Mar 8, 2011)

Buckthorn, having waited by the horses, decides his skills might be better put to use joining his companions in the caverns.  "Aye, I think the horses and gear will be alright.  Besides, they haven't been down there that long.  I am sure I can find them..."

Buckthorn will tie the horses and stow the gear, light a torch and follow his companions into the mound.  He will rely on perception to try to listen and track his companions, as well as dungeoneering to try to map the caverns as well as to try to navigate to his companions.  He will ight a torch from his adventurer's kit and will proceed into the mound, being especially mindful for any traps (he did think he thought he heard something that sounded distinctly like yowling dwarf while he was up top with the horses....)


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ghen*:  The mouth of the green devil is black and opaque. When you place the torch in the mouth, you feel some definite, but very much unknown, force. You remove it. Its end is damaged and it is out. (you are wise, so relight it or another torch). You approach the arc. As you do, three stones begin to glow, one on the top and two on the base at each side (see illustration a page or so back). The keystone is blue, yellow on the left, orange on the right. There is a misty veil across the archway that cannot be seen through.  

Nar-Heru: You take the unexplored 10 feet of path. You have now read (and since you are smart I will assume) recorded the message. You don’t really know what it means. 



> ACERERAK CONGRATULATES YOU ON YOUR POWERS OF OBSERVATION.
> SO MAKE OF THIS WHATEVER YOU WISH, FOR YOU WILL BE MINE IN THE END NO MATTER WHAT!
> 
> Go back to the tormentor or through the arch,
> ...



.

Buckthorn: you enter the very strange place (see link), some pits are open, you avoid those. There is also this red path…

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...art-i-most-infamous-danger-4.html#post5476379

*Forge:* Buckthorn enters, and seems to be making a map or drawing. He is also heading right for an un-open pit..


----------



## ecayford (Mar 8, 2011)

"Watch your step friend.  This hall is littered with pit traps."

Forge directs Buckthorn to take the path we took, avoiding the unsprung traps.


----------



## Buckthorn (Mar 9, 2011)

Buckthorn will proceed down the path, trying to carefully follow Forge's instructions and studiously avoiding any pits or other traps.  As he is mapping, he will also try to keep an eye out for any unsprung traps or new pits.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 9, 2011)

*after what seems like weeks...*

Buckthorn: With the dwarfs help and backed up by your own searching, you map the hall. (see attached). 

All: You can move freely through the hall, there are multiple light sources, you have various clues...and time is passing. The DM may be getting ready to roll behind his screen again.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 9, 2011)

Judging from what happened to the torch, Forge suggests concentrating on the other portal.  Forge touches the keystone with his axe to see if anything happens.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 10, 2011)

*A Time for Choice*

We suggest going through the arch.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nar-Heru shares the runic message with everyone.  "I agree with Ghen.  "night's good color is for those of great valor." might refer to the blue keystone."


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 10, 2011)

*Forge:* There is the briefest flash from the glowing gem. You notice no other affect.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

"It might need your bare flesh to work, or a key of some sort." 

Lucien examines the portal and keystones while moving up next to Forge.

EDIT: Booyah! (crit)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

Lucien touches blue, orange, then yellow before taking a step back, hand on hilt.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Besides the mearest additional twinkle when touched, nothing happens.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

Yellow, orange, then finally blue.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Lucian touches lower left, lower right, then the top. With the same results as before.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

"Hmmmm, all three at the same time perhaps?"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Reading Between the Lines*

Shun green if you can.  Yellow and blue make green.  We prick our finger on our sword, and smear the blood on the orange stone.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 11, 2011)

*How many fingers?*

After spending a few moments counting on his fingers, Forge approaches the portal and touches the stones in the order below, one sequences at a time.  His axe is sheathed but he has his sheild ready.

YBO
BYO
OYB
OBY

That should cover the remaining possible combinations (provided only one needs to be touched at a time).


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2011)

*Forge:* you touch the bottom left stone (Y), the top stone (B), and then the bottom right stone (O). 

The mist disappears. You can see a small, smooth walled chamber ahead. The narrow red path continues into the chamber, and ends at the far wall. 

(All, keep telling me exactly what your charecter does next...)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 12, 2011)

"Well mates...shall we?"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 12, 2011)

*Follow the red brick road...*

If shades of red stand for blood the wise will not need sacrifice aught but a loop of magical metal - you're well along your march.

A loop of magical metal.  Perhaps that refers to some sort of lock picking device?  Are there any markings anywhere?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2011)

Forge will examine the room beyond the portal without stepping across.  If he detects no danger, he'll step through.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 12, 2011)

Sword drawn and body hunched over (in case the exit has a low overhead), the thief follows behind Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2011)

Do Forge (and Lucian) stay on the red path, or trod off of it?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2011)

Forge stays on the path (although it hasn't helped so far!)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucien stays on the trail.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2011)

The dwarf and tiefling follow the red path into the small room. They fade from sight.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking around, using darkvision (5 squares) if needed.

Edit: Perception roll corrected.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nar-Heru will follow, staying on the path.  "A loop of magical metal might be a ring of some sort.  It also said 2 of the pits would be fortuitous.  I wonder if the ring or a key of some sort might be in the one we didn't trigger."  The end of his staff still glows with a magical flame.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2011)

*Never split the party?*

The elf follows. Buckthorn, Ghen, and Malachia (there was another wizard, right?) stay behind. Minutes pass. The other three do not return.


----------



## Buckthorn (Mar 15, 2011)

Can we determine why the other three who stepped through the portal faded from sight? Is it a light thing or did they pass beyond our vision or was it something magical seeming - like a vestige of the mist? (Dungeoneeing)

Buckthorn will also listen (perception) for any sound of trouble - a screaming tiefling or a yelling dwarf, for example.


If he can't discern anything out of the ordinary with a few seconds investigation, Buckthorn will turn to the remaining party members: "I wiill step through the archway. Our friends could be in trouble." If you prefer, stay here. I will try to yell if there is trouble. No doubt of that."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 16, 2011)

*Off the Beaten Path*

Ghen will follow Buckthorn to go after our friends.  They'll make regular perception checks (+14) an alert people if he spots danger or anything unusual.  If it becomes needed, they can pop off a Healing Word with 2d6+7 added.

<This is a bad couple of weeks.  I don't really have time for DnD between now and Saturday - Ghen will follow Buckthorn's lead for his cyber-dungeon-delving until then.>


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 16, 2011)

*Malachia*: "Ya, lets walk right in there! I will be right behind you."

Buckthorn and *Ghen*: They walked into the small room on the path and vanished. No screams or anything like that. 

You eventually follow. You find yourselves in a smallish room were you immediately see what appears to be a broken, 8' tall statue of a 4-armed gargoyle (see attached), with a broken off 4th arm on the floor nearby. A 5*5crawlspace appears to be the only exit. The other three seem to be examing the crawlspace. 

Malachia does not seem to follow. You see no way to go back to the path or the mosaic hall directly from here.

Buckthorn: Just looking at it, there is something about that gargoyles hands...


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 22, 2011)

They study the gargoyle some more, and realize that is has small indentations in its 3 hands, that something like a gem could fit in it. When Forge puts the pearls into the hands, not much happens. 

They go ahead, and find a great, long hall, with many creatures holding many spheres. They realize that one sphere covers the crawl space that the just came out of. On the east side of the hall, two other crawl spaces are concealed, as is a hidden door that just does not seem openable (sic) from this side. That door is concealed by a sphere held at the feet of a four armed gargoyle. 






On the west side of the hall, three doors are concealed. Two release a magic spear when opened. Lucian, after being hit by one spear, manages to keep the second from firing. Only wall is behind the door. The third door conceals a scroll. Nar-Heru inspects the scroll and takes another look at the book, where he finds the key reference. The elf thinks he can use the scroll to return to the circle of magic stones by the stream where the vines attacked. It is the only way out of the tomb known by the party. 
Before opening those doors, the party takes a winding crawlspace to a strange chapel. Symbols of good exists beside images of death. Ghen touches a glowing blue altar, setting off a lighting bolt. Nar-Heru opens a pew, that releases poisoned gas. Then he comes up with what will be the main “trick” of the party: having a mage hand open and touch everything. With this, they find much gold and silver in the other pews. 






Forge also finds a small slot with a circle inscribed above it. From a clue found on the winding path in the entrance, they believe a ring should be placed in the slot. They don’t have one.

The odd chapel also has an arch filled with orange mists. The great long hall ends with an arch of pale mists, but whose stones seem off color. The elf believes the orange one is cursed, the thief that the one with the stones is. 

They take the other crawlspace, to a room with 3 chests. They are quite careful. They are hit by many magical darts, and grab a ring from that chest. They return, though the treasure is theirs, where Nar-Heru is poisoned by snakes from one chest and then opens another as he shoots at them. A giant skeleton emerges and slices Forge and Lucian. Buckthorn shoots the snakes, the warriors finish off the skeleton, and Ghen keeps them all alive. Ghen also finds a sort of stone plug in the floor that they cannot open. 






The ring, when placed in the slot, opens a wedge of wall that leads to another tunnel. They proceed carefully. They open a door, just beyond the door, they find a pit. Open, inspect—inspired by the clue in the path in the first great hall—jump over. There is another door. Lucian sets off this pit, but jumps clear. Nar-Heru falls in it, the rest get over. Open a door (the last of the 3), find a pit, inspect pit, find concealed door at bottom of pit that leads to another tunnel. (they could have also continued in the tunnel with the pit, but did not). 

Lucian leads the way, comes to a stair, and searches. Its almost inexplicable that he searches here, but he does. He finds a secret door. Its warded by some kind of magic, and they can’t open it. That’s the 3rd way they find that doesn’t open. 

They continue, into a hall filled with gas. Fear gas. Forge and Ghen alternate panicking and running with opening a door. They get it open. Then the real fear starts. 

After blasting some webs with magic fire, they enter the heart of the tomb. The lich lies on a golden couch. They marvel at reaching this spot. There is no question they were on a roll. 






It ends. The lich identifies itself as Acererak and calls forth a deadly zone of shadow, and they start to run. Though Lucian is able to grab a gold and silver mace (the famous mace of disruption, a fact that remains unknown to the party) and Buckthorn shoots the lich before they flee. The lich follows, unleashing lighting and fear on the way. Only “mother” is able to delay him long enough to allow the party to escape. 

They decide to camp in the great hall of spheres. In the night (or whenever it is), while Lucian is on watch, there is a strange summoning. And the tiefling may have even realized it as such. From the Maelstrom, two great elementals are called. They are also foiled. The party invokes resistance to fire and putts the living wave into a magical slumber. The last is a true miracle, as Nar-Heru had not actually prepared the sleep spell. Perhaps Pathar placed it in his head.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 22, 2011)

*More from that book*

_This includes the previous quotes, new ones are below. Again, black splotches cover some parts of the text, and much is surrounded by, yes, arcana._

….
“Perhaps the most famous tomb outside of the ruins of Ta’Khem, in the Shadow Coast!...Built even as the dwarves still ruled, a testament to the degree of their decadence—or perhaps the untamable nature of those lands—and the deadly foresight of its creator. For of course the region would become a wilderness that would rival the Blight and perhaps be even less accessible.”

“Five centuries ago, a philosopher turned malicious sorcerer king in the waning days of Illumaria’s might [a reference to the last great empire]. His real name was carefully removed from all records and shielded from practically all divination. This acolyte of Vecna, just as that other lich’s cult was rising, would seek his own path to undeath that would rival his master. He is known to us as Acererak.”

“We took the old North Road. In bad repair, but passable. After about 15 days (it would have been less had we approached this with more focus), we came to the statue, or part of a statue, of a great dwarven head. My own notes seemed to indicate that this was key clue, and with much searching we found the trail, barely a path, east.”

“The signs of the old dwarven settlements are found here and there. We made the mistake of exploring some. Too much time taken, and the first lives lost….”

“Trust nothing here! The savagery was too great for the Old Kingdom of the dwarves, and is to great now. Also, beware the elves. One snow clan was helpful, but others had degenerated badly [unreadable]”

“We climbed high into hills, and then, barely visible through the mists, was the face! But first, into a swampy valley did we have to travel. There was an opening to some old settlement nearby. This we avoided.”

“The entrance to the place is well concealed, and takes digging! In any case, its in the middle of the hill, or should I say below the middle of the ‘face’” 

“From the entrance on, the duplicity and trickery here is astounding! One deadly choice and trick after another. I will attempt to take careful notes of what I find.”

_New entries begin here_

"There is no end of the distraction and confusion, hiding what are sometimes the simplest clues. Acererak delights in presenting a picture drawn from his strange and terrible lore to divert from the most banal twist or turn."

"The Tomb is certainly small compared to great dungeons and ruins, yet it feels vast, with many strange links and no end of trickery and death. And the clues, and even the needed items are here, but knowing them and finding them is something else."

"I wondered, and its clear that the deep magic of this place allows it to gradually restore itself to a condition very much designed by the ancient lich."

"Disaster has struck. A sudden melt of snow flooded our swampy campsite, many notes have been lost."

"...gargolyes, clever..."

"Ahh, of course! The ultimate trick! Trust nothing here, even your greatest victory!"

"even...powerfull planar summoning..."


----------



## ecayford (Mar 22, 2011)

The brooding dwarf seems unable to accept the shameful retreat and insists on returning to defeat the lich.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nar-Heru: "I think before we challenge him again, we should see about solving some of the other mysteries here.  I would like to find what goes in the gargoyle's hands."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 23, 2011)

*First-Person Singular ...*

I agree with Nar-Heru.  It is only due to mother that we left that hallway alive.  Aside from discovering what goes in the hands of the gargoyles, we may discover a means of tempering the lich's powers.

Nar-Heru, do you have the power to shed light on that shadow?  Maybe you know of a more powerful type of light that could overwhelm the shadow zone?

I'd like to know more about this mace.  What is it made of?  What else can it do?  Would you mind taking a look at it?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 23, 2011)

"I have been studying while on watch, and I think I have mastered a spell that can destroy other magical effects.  We should be bettered prepared the next time we meet.  Let me look at the mace to see if I can determine anything about it's nature."

Nar-Heru will examine Mace and make Religion and Arcana check.  He will also search his memory for any thing he might know about liches and how to fight them.

Edit-Second Arcana roll is for the Lich.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 23, 2011)

Nar-Heru: You think your newly prepared spell would be effective against the lich's zone. But of course, its not automatic. The Lich would probably not be hurt much by poison, disease or necrotic damage. You are not sure if it is vulnrable to radiant.

The mace is a mace of disruption, a +3 weapon that can be used as a divine implement and deals extra damage to undead once a day (3d10) and on critical hits (3d10 vs 3d6). 

You all remain in the hall.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 23, 2011)

*Starting Point*

There was a hallway past the stairs.  Mother and I had gone slightly up that hallway, and (I think) we shot a lit arrow up that hall.  It hasn't otherwise been explored.  Perhaps that should be the next place to go?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 24, 2011)

Although he clearly would like to dispel the shame of our last retreat by dismantling the lich, Forge will grudgingly agree to examine the hallway we shot the arrow down on the other side of the pit with the secret entrance.  Perhaps another way out of the temple will be revealed.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 24, 2011)

"There was also a secret door at the top of the stairs before the pits that I'd like to take another look at.  Let's look there also."


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 24, 2011)

"Don't be so glum cutter, the lich will go down soon enough. Let's see what kind of trouble we can cause down the hall, eh?"


----------



## ecayford (Mar 24, 2011)

Forge suggests he lead the way back to the pit.  We should use the same strategy for crossing the pit we used last time.  Lucien and I jump across with the rope.  Ghen holds the other end and the mage and halfing cross the rope and then Ghen jumps across.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 24, 2011)

_The advantage of the charecter having skills the player does not. He even numbered the areas. Click a few times to open fully_

Buckthorns map after the jump, attached.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 24, 2011)

You carefully bypass the open pits. No one falls in, this time. 

You turn north and go for a while. 

At the end of this long corridor stands a broad door heavily bound with iron bands and locks. 

As you approach closer, you note six locks, all heavily rusted. 

And what’s that sound coming from beyond? _Music_?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 24, 2011)

Forge will examine the door for traps and listen to determine if he recognizes the sounds coming from beyond the door.  Also, to see if he can hear anything else.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucien pulls a small set of picks and, after checking for traps, quietly begins working on the locks (unless of course, they're already open).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 25, 2011)

*Caution*

I will plug up my ears while Lucien fiddles with the locks.  I recommend you all do the same.  Nar-Heru and I perhaps need not take the precaution, but I suspect the rest of you do.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucian: As you stand next to the door, you can also hear music and singing. You do an expert evaluation of the door. The locks are rusted shut, and maybe also a non-natural barrier sealing it. BUT, its still a big wood door, and hence there may be other ways to open it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 25, 2011)

The Rogue whispers back to his colleagues "No good. We can 'knock', or we can blast through the wood, but it won't open my way. They look like they haven't worked in years" As he motions to the locks. "Whatever's in there singing probably hasn't come out in quite some time. I imagine she'll be right ticked off at us for barging in." 

Note the last sentence was dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 25, 2011)

*Sour Songbird*

I say we get way back, let Nar-Heru burn it from a distance, and ambush whatever comes out.  Whatever we do, for the love of Varun, cover your ears first!


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC:  The knock ritual say I need to make an Arcana check (+5) for each lock or closure, so I guess I'm  looking at at least 6 for the locks.  I'll roll a 7th in case there is an arcane lock as well.  Everyone can assist me, providing a +2 with an Arcana of 10 or better.  This is 1st ritual today, so it's 30gp less in components, correct?  It also cost me a healing surge.

"Give me a few moments, and I'll have the door unlocked in no time.  I can use everyone's assistance as well.  Perhaps Buckthorn should stand guard while we concentrate. If unlocking it isn't enough we can move onto the *Fire*!"  With the word "fire", a somewhat demented look comes over Nar-Heru's face and the magical flame providing light on the end of staff flares up slightly.  He then prepares the components for the knock ritual.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 26, 2011)

*Er, Uh*

1. I was just talking about a Scorching Burst or 2 or 3.  I didn't mean you needed a ritual... unless you're itching to use it.

2. +18 and you think you need an assist?  Dang!

3. Check the house rules.  You don't need components for every ritual.  Look up ritual points.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 26, 2011)

1.  I thought it would be better (and quieter) to avoid busting down the door if we don't have to.
2.  Who knows how hard it will be?
3.  House rules I have specify 30gp less on the first ritual each day.  Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 26, 2011)

Nar-Heru, on your first check, you understand what the rogue was saying...the door cannot be unlocked. (again!)


----------



## ecayford (Mar 26, 2011)

The lich would have been easier, Forge chuckles.  Forge will test the strength of the door.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scorching burst it is then.  If Forge is unsuccessful, Nar-Heru have a go at the door with fire.  Do I need an attack roll?


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 26, 2011)

*Forge*: the door cannot be broke down with a push or kick, but might be suscebtible to axe damage.

Nar-Heru: After Forge steps back, you hit it with a couple of bursts. Its damaged, but might take a while at this rate.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 26, 2011)

Sighs audibly. "So much for the quiet approach. All right Forge, let's do it your way."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Maybe we're missing something?"  Nar-Heru will examine the hallway around the door to see if there is are any clues about the door.  He is looking for hidden switches, levers, etc.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 27, 2011)

You have spent what seems like days at the door. Don't find anything else around it, but still hear sound beyond. It was damaged by the bursts, maybe just a question of hitting it more times.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 27, 2011)

OK then, back to Scorching Bursts, unless Forge wants to take some shots with his axe.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Battle of the Door - for Valour!!!*

I will alternate with Forge and NarHeru and bash it with the mace.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 28, 2011)

Forge tries again to kick in the door.  "FOERENDER strikes naught but the flesh of my enemies!"


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 28, 2011)

Forge fails to open the door, but the wizard and cleric (with some carfull to and fro) do manage to batter it down in about 30 seconds.



> As the door collapses inward. sounds of confusion come from the darkness beyond, as of numerous creatures fleeing into the distance. Beyond the door stands another long passageway with walls of smooth white alabaster, its floor a highly polished smoke-gray marble. The faint glow of torchlight can be seen ahead of you.


----------



## Buckthorn (Mar 29, 2011)

"Well, that was easy..." Buckthorn will look (perception) in the hallway to try to discern (dungeoneering / nature) what kind of creatures he heard scampering away.  He will look for tracks or any other indications - spoor, bones, etc. - to try to determine what creatures where living here.   Also, does the party still hear music? If he still hears music, he will cover his ears, following Ghen's suggestion, and suggest the other party members do the same.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nar-Heru will let Buckthorn and Lucien scout the hallway, staying near Forge.

OOC:  I thought the old Elven immunity to charm and sleep was gone.  True?  If so, Nar-Heru will also cover his ears if music is still heard.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 29, 2011)

> As the door collapses inward. sounds of confusion come from the darkness beyond, as of numerous creatures fleeing into the distance. Beyond the door stands another long passageway with walls of smooth white alabaster, its floor a highly polished smoke-gray marble. The faint glow of torchlight can be seen ahead of you.




you notice nothing else. the music has stopped.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucien quietly sneaks ahead of the group moving from shadow to shadow, looking for the source of the music.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 29, 2011)

Remind me how far Lucian goes ahead by himself.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 29, 2011)

At this point, two squares.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 29, 2011)

you go 10 or so feet. Things are pretty much the same. Do you continue, or wait for others to follow, staying 10-15 feet back?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess we're going sneak formation so Forge will hang 25 feet back from Lucien with the cleric and wizard while Buckthorn takes up the rear.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucien slowly creeps forward to a four square distance, mindful of pits, and peering through the darkness for any unwanted guests.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 31, 2011)

rogue: you are 20 feet away from the burnt down door, the others are still standing outside it. The noise has gotten more distant, the tunnel continues ahead.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucien moves back towards the party momentarily. "Whatever they were, they're gone now. They'll either be back or they're settin' somethin' for us further on. I say we keep pushin'" The rogue then moves back on point.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 31, 2011)

Forge continues 25 feet after Lucien, weapons at the ready.

"See how well you sing with FoeRender stuck in your bloody chest!"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nar-Heru continues with Forge, maintaining the light on the end of his staff.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucian, you continue. At 30 feet out from the door, (Forge is 5 feet out), the floor suddenly begins to tilt downward from the door north. 






_some of Amber's companions, note the right edge_

As the corridor lurches downward, a blast of fire erupts at its end a-- deadly elemental vent toward which you slide.

The sudden, massive, heat affects both tiefling and dwarf. Lucian is dazed and takes (23-9) 14 damage. *Forge* suffers the lesser (miss) affect, and is dazed with 7 damage. The others also feel the heat, but are not, yet, damaged, by it. Forge and Lucian begin to slide to the source of the incredible heat.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nar-Heru will attempt to jump back through the door to level ground (if he is on the slope at all), grab his rope from his pack, and throw it to Lucien.  Hopefully Ghen and Buckthorn will help hold the rope. 

"Grab the rope, We'll pull you back."


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 31, 2011)

The elf is just at the edge, he throws the rope.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 31, 2011)

The tiefling winces from the heat and vanishes from sight [teleport], reappearing behind the party (five squares distance from origin point).

Unless dazing doesn't allow this action (It does as I read it). If it doesn't, then Lucien lunges for the rope.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 31, 2011)

*They thought of that one*

He activates the cloak, but feels as if he slams into a brick wall. 

He goes 1 square. Lucian is 25' from the door, and 25 feet from the vortex of fire. (he still can take an action).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Mar 31, 2011)

Then the previously mentioned alternate action applies.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucian grabs the rope and moves 15' closer to the door (I don't think he gets +13 with athletics, but acrobatics was good enough, oh, and he has the boots...).

Forge, Ghen and Buckthorn can still act for the round.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC://Whoops! Did that post at work, where the character builder is blocked by the proxy. Faulty memory kicked in.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 1, 2011)

Forge leaps back towards the doorway.

That should carry him back to safety.  He will grab the rope holding Lucien to help pull him back as a standard.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 1, 2011)

*Flaming brighter than me...*

OOC: Getting caught up from all this...

I have a strength of 16, and I will help pull the rope.

When the danger is past, I will offer up healing.  14 and 7 don't seem like enough to waste surges, though...  Let me know if I should use it.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Buckthorn will leap back toward the doorway - he would try to tumble or pinwheel toward the doorway to use his acrobatic skilll rather than athletics (he'll roll both).  Buckthorn's no slouch strengthwise (16); he'll assist Forge or Ghen if they need help pulling the rope.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 1, 2011)

everyone who isn't a tiefling rogue is behind the threshold.

Lucian is still getting cooked, dazed and (26-9) 17 damage. However, he thinks that with his one action and the rope, he can get back. 

_Lets see that acrobatics check_


----------



## ecayford (Apr 2, 2011)

Assuming Lucien makes it up. .  .

"It would appear there is no way forward and no other reason to avoid our true foe . . . "


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 2, 2011)

Lucien grabs the rope and lunges into a forward roll up the ramp.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 2, 2011)

He just makes it!

The great elemental vortex burns below all of you.

Edit: healing?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 3, 2011)

*Aloe works well on burns ...*

Healing Word on Lucien.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 3, 2011)

As Lucien lies on the floor with his burns slowly healing (thanks Ghen), he mutters "Not the portal I was looking for."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 3, 2011)

*Rest and Rehash-ation*

I think we should take a short rest.  If we're going after a lich, I feel highly uncomfortable doing so without both my healing spells.

Also, we should use that rest to discuss what just happened here.  SOMETHING was back behind that door.  We heard "numerous creatures".  There is a very limited numbre of possibilities for what happened to them.

1. The sounds were not creatures, but some magical effect.

2. If they teleported away, why did we hear them "scampering"?

3. Could they have been creatures with a phasing ability?

4. They could be immune to heat/fire or perhaps be from the fire plane (eg Azers?).  Perhaps they jumped/dove into the vortex?


----------



## ecayford (Apr 5, 2011)

A short rest to allow Lucien to recover seems in order.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 6, 2011)

*Planning*

We could use a little strategy when we go after the lich...

-- I believe Nar-Heru said he has a way to counter the effect of the shadow zone.

-- The webs make the stairs difficult terrain.  Perhaps we could burn them away from a distance? or sneak in first and clear them out?

-- The lich is down in that little room.  That's his turf.  Would it give us any advantages to draw him out of there?  The hallway may be too far, but perhaps if he's at the top of the stairs?

-- Presumably, he is vulnerable to radiant energy.  Sacred Flame and Healing Strike do  radiant damage, but that's it for me.  Does anyone else have any radiant powers?  We should focus on those first.

-- Once we defeat him, do you think it's worthwhile to use a Gentle Repose ritual on him?  It would prevent him from being raised as undead for 5 months.  He may have phylactery that we wouldn't be able to find/destroy...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can dispel a magical effect once per encounter, although it isn't a guarantee.  Is the shadow zone the prime target for this?

I can send some scorching bursts into the webs, maybe draw him out also.

I definitely think we should keep him dead for a while.  There must be much more to this tomb that we haven't found yet, and it would be good to explore without the lich coming back.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 6, 2011)

I think drawing the Lich out is a good idea.  We almost inadvertently drew him out last time since he followed us while we were retreating, so it may be possible.  Definitely worth trying.  Also ok with a short rest.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 7, 2011)

Forge suggests Lucien sneak across the hallway to the lich's lair to the alcove on the other side.  If we draw the lich up the stairs, he'll be ready to attack behind.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lich-enators*

@Nar-Heru - the zone is definitely the target, as far as I'm concerned.

[MENTION=32073]Lucien[/MENTION] - I like the idea of you in the alcove.

Scorching Bursts into the webs are a good idea.

Also, I think, knowing that his zone is 5 across, we should be spread 6 spaces apart, so that an initial blast of it doesn't get all of us, and in case Nar-Heru's dispel fails.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 12, 2011)

The occasionally heroic band approached the lair of the lich with a plan. As the door opened Lucian made an acrobatic leap into the chamber, backstabbing and batting it up the stairs of its little, detritus filled chamber. In response, the lich seemed to say, and act, pretty much exactly as it did before.

"Who dares to disturb the rest of Acererak? It is your death you have found!"

This included summoning the shadowzone, in which Nar-Heru was quickly dying, making it difficult to dispel the zone. Ghen and Buckthorn revived the wizard after everyone had taken heavy damage, and while the zone was dispelled, the real slog began. Everyone spent some time on the floor bleeding, and Forge, who was wielding the gold mace, spent a long time not using it. Eventually Forge started to really attack and they realized that the Lich’s crown was pulsing fear and disabled it, with Buckthorn riddling it with arrows. The Lich called the shadowzone one last time, but it was too little too late. 
The Lich that called itself Acererak crumbled in a pile of ash, and the room suddenly began to shake as the ceiling started to collapse! The party retreated, returning to find a jade coffer with 5 potions of healing, a leather bag with arcane ritual scrolls, gold, and gems, and the lich’s no longer scary crown. 

They wondered about the extent of their triumph, and what to do next. They reinvestigated this and that, took another look at the book, and realized they might need to go back to the beginning. The scroll was their only way out.

They returned to the magic circle by the stream. As they approached the hill with the tomb, large, strange feathers were found, perhaps from the infamous creature known as the owlbear. Of which there was almost certainly more than one. They also found the remains of various horses, and what they suspect was Malachia. In any case, Ghen called on spirits to conceal their campsite, and they feared not the great bird-mammals. 

They returned to the mosaic hall. Motivated by the word “tormentor”, they wondered if they might need to go back to the devils mouth, and then in it, but did notice a door painted onto the wall of the hall. With a fiendish creature behind it. Nar-Heru used a ritual to see secret doors, and is able to notice things that not even the most skilled thief could. Including the fact that there seemed to be a real door behind painted one. 







Forge and Ghen bash away the mosaic, find the door, and they are through and shortly to another room. A large four arm gargoyle awaits! Forge holds it at bay, and pays the price, but inspite of the rubble of past gargoyles grabbing atit is readily defeated. It has a collar with 9 sapphires… 






Two small rooms are next to the gargoyles chamber. One has a secret door. Behind that is another small room with a secret door. And then another small room, with a secret door…Six such rooms. As they are entered, a pulse of force energy strikes the enterer. Then its strikes again. Over and over, even as the party struggles to figure out how to open this door then that. A good amount of harm is inflicted. 

But open they do!  They find themselves in the hall of spheres, coming out by the four-armed gargoyle. They quickly make their way to the other multi-armed gargoyle, watch it crush the sapphires, 3 after another, and when all 9 are gone, check the fourth arm. It holds a flatish diamond that can be seen through. 

They look here and there through the gem, and eventually make it back to the secret door they couldn’t open. The invisible ward is revealed, and the door is opened. From there it is on to:



> This ruined chamber was once a laboratory, and dusty jars still clutter the shelves that line its walls. The j100r is strewn with rubble and dust, workbenches and tables covered with clay pots and urns, and bones and skulls. Three huge vats stand to the south.




Three great oozes emerge from the vats, they strike with pseudopods, make great foul bursts, ooze all over, and hurt everyone, but are eventually stopped. It helps that they are not very smart. 

The following are found in room:

A gold key, and another that looks just like it. If examined carefully, they turn out to be mirror images of each other... 

Arcane components worth 300 gp. 

(I will assume) that Nar-Heru and Ghen continue looking about, and realize that this laboratory (as Nar-Heru would call it) could be used to make things neither truly dead nor alive. 

They also find all sort of old jars, dust, rotted ointments, linen wrappings, etc, etc.
Common sense, so rarely seen, takes hold and drags the weakened party away from continuing to inspect the junk. They go back through the gauntlet of doors, are not struck by force energy, and prepare to make camp.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 13, 2011)

*Double Trouble*

Er, was there someplace in the dungeon where we needed 2 keys at once?  A place with 2 key slots?  I don't recall seeing anything like that.  What could be the reason for the identical keys?


----------



## ecayford (Apr 13, 2011)

I hadn't finished checking the lab for secret door before we left to make camp so we could run across the need.  Since they are mirror images maybe they go in the same keyhole.

We should set up a safe and secure camp like we did last time.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 13, 2011)

*Camping & Recuperating*

I thought I had already done this, but I'll use the Create Campsite ritual, augmented with my Speak With Spirits power.  (not sure how it rolled twice)


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 13, 2011)

the dwarf is correct, on the secret doors. as for the ritual, its unclear that the concealment lasts...in any case, you have it now.

Lets see if something happens...It doesn't


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 13, 2011)

*Moving On*

Now that we've rested, shall we return to the lab?  Clearly, we should finish checking for doors, and determine whether there are keyholes in there.

We still need to find:
-- trembling hands that maul
-- the columned hall
-- iron men of visage grim
-- a throne that's key and keyed


----------



## ecayford (Apr 13, 2011)

Forge is ready to reenter the tomb.  I'd wager we've met the trembling hands that maul.  I distinctly remember being mauled.  Once we make it back to the room with the force pulse traps we should consider who should go first and trigger the lion's share of the damage based on defenses, number of surges and how often you get close to running out of surges.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Cue the Pulse to Begin*

Perhaps we could split up the effects of the Burnside Project?  Nar-Heru probably isn't a good candidate to withstand a blast, but if each of the rest us gets hit 1-2 times, it won't be as big a deal.  Forge and I probably have the most surges, and would be the least impacted in the long run by taking double blasts.  Buckthorn rarely takes hits, so he should be next.  Lucien seems to get whacked quite a bit relative to his available surges.  Perhaps we can use something to hold the doors open and prevent taking repeated blasts every time we come in?  I'll do a nature check before we go in and try to find some sturdy wood (oak? maybe) that can prop doors.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 14, 2011)

"I think we only need to exit through the Light Force rooms.  We can still enter through the mist and return back through the gargoyle sphere.  We have yet to determine a way to to access that plug in the floor of the room with the chests.  We should return to the lab and search there.  I wonder if the possibly false lich we fought was created in that laboratory."


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 14, 2011)

_To keep things going I will just assume..._

You take the advice of the wizard, manage to avoid the pit traps in the floor of the mosiac hall, remember the pattern for the arch, walk on the path, return to the gargoyle statue, then to the sphere hall, strange chappel, bypass more pits...and are back in the room with the vats. 

Its a bit oozy.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 14, 2011)

*I know it's around here somewhere*

Forge will continue searching for secret door from where he left off.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 14, 2011)

Forge finds a door on the south side of the west wall. He thinks can open it, and does not notice any traps.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nar-Heru takes a last glance around the lab looking for anything of magical value he may have missed the first time.  He then takes position several squares away and to the side of the door Forge has found,  prepared for whatever may come.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 14, 2011)

Forge opens the door.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 14, 2011)

You see a tunnel before you. I goes about 20 feet then turns southward.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 14, 2011)

After watching Forge's investigation in silence, Lucien steps up "Same formation as before?"


----------



## ecayford (Apr 14, 2011)

Works for me.  Lucian will move forward.  Forge and Ghen will stay within 25 feet and the wizard and ranger will take up the lead with the light.  

Unless anyone objects. . .


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 14, 2011)

Buckthorn has no objections and will follow Forge and Lucien through the door.

Do we hear anything? (Perception)

Also, before breaking camp, Buckthorn would feed and water the remaining horses and pony, and tether them. Buckthorn would also try to move them from where they had been tethered before and try to find a place that might be concealed from hungry owl bear eyes (and claws... and maws...). He will also attempt to build some kind of concealment with the foliage to hide the horses. (Nature)


----------



## ecayford (Apr 15, 2011)

As we move forward, Forge is examining the passageway for secret doors or any other indication that the walls, floor ceiling etc have or can be moved.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 15, 2011)

Lucian goes ahead, while the rest search behind him. 

You come to stairs going south. After about 20 feet of stairs, the tunnel turns back east. After another 15 feet or so, you see a big pit. There is nothing subtle about it. It covers the 10' width of the hall. 10' deep, it fills 30 feet of the hall. Its floor is a mass of wide-set rusted iron spikes.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking down at the rust, Lucien mutters "Hmph. Must not get many visitors".

The thief carefully looks up to see if anything on the ceiling corresponds to the pit, such as more spikes, or spike sized holes.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2011)

Forge offers to hold a rope tied to Lucian if he decides to cross the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2011)

You all stand around, and stare at the big, open, uncovered, pit.

Edit: I have added the illustration, though in it the pit seems a bit short.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nar-Heru conjures up his mage hand and directs it into the pit.  He will use the hand to press on the floor of the pit, press on the spikes, anything to verify the stability of the floor and walls.  I guess it can only apply 20 lbs of pressure, but it's worth trying.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2011)

You take a fair amount of time. The hand makes it almost all the way towards the end of the pit before reaching the limit of its range. It seems like stone with metal spikes.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 18, 2011)

"As far As I can tell, it is what it appears.  Let's get that rope tied around Lucien and get him down there.  After he's checked for traps, we can follow."


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2011)

(_Just to clarify, Lucian is good at various things, but in terms of just finding stuff, he is not the best_).


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2011)

Forge will examine the area for traps or other indications that the floors walls etc  can or have moved.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 18, 2011)

You conclude an extremely thorough examination. It seems to be a pit that fills the width of the hall, goes 30 feet ahead, and has wide set, rusty, spikes.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 18, 2011)

*This is the Pits...*

Hopefully this will be the other "fortuitous" pit.

Perhaps I should go down instead of Lucien.  I'm better at finding things, and I'm decent at climbing.  Just a suggestion.  Feel free to drop Lucien down there if you disagree...


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2011)

"While I admire your bravery, I think I should take this as we can hardly afford to see you injured."

Forge will tie a rope around himself and hand the healer the other end.  Perhaps Buckthorn can help hold the rope.  

If anyone has any other ideas, now is the time!


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 18, 2011)

*Planning Ahead*

Fair enough.  Perhaps the next chance we get, I could teach someone the healing arts (someone could train the Heal skill).  If I fall in combat, it is a simple matter for anyone trained in healing to invoke my natural healing abilities (ie trigger my 2nd wind).


----------



## ecayford (Apr 18, 2011)

Forge will use the rope to lower himself into the pit.  He will cross the pit, examining the walls and floor for secret doors and dangers.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 19, 2011)

Buckthorn will help hold the rope. (Athletics / Strength )


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Holding the Rope with Buckthorn*

Anchoring with feet planted...


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 19, 2011)

angel: _I shouldn’t have said anything…There are multiple party members trained in perception…though sometimes perception is the key skill for dealing with a particular trap, at least finding it, sometimes its thievery, or arcana (or occasionally dungeoneering)_). 

Forge, you easily climb down in the pit and avoid the spikes. Until you reach the end. Then spikes suddenly fire! (Lets roll…)

Forge is pummeled and pierced! Where did all these spikes come from, and did new spikes just appear in the floor!

The *dwarf*, between getting hit, then failing his save and falling onto more spikes, takes 20 damage, is stunned, and prone. The party is 30 feet away at the other end of the pit.

_The "pit" will go Wed and then again Fri morning. You can all take one turn worth of action in between_.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 20, 2011)

Forge struggles to recover from trap.  

Save if applicable


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nar-Heru scans the walls to see there any hidden switches or levers that might stop the spike assault.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 20, 2011)

"Oh bloody hells..." The tiefling drops to the bottom of the pit and makes a mad dash for the dwarf, with the intent of pulling him against the wall once he's reached.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 20, 2011)

*Sigh...*

30 feet is just out of healing range.  Shayera appears between Forge and the closest spikes.

Is Lucien hurt?  Presumably, he's closer than 30'.  If so, I grant him a surge+2 and Forge takes healing from Shayera (2d6+2).

If Lucien is unhurt, then Shayera uses Spring Renewal Strike against the spike trap.  If it hits, then Forge gets surge+4.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 20, 2011)

_I have sent various emails trying to clarify actions..._

The pit is 10 feet wide, 10 feet deep, 30 feet long, and has spikes all along its length. Forge is prone and stunned at the far end, just before the wall. At the far end, the spikes shot the dwarf, then more spikes filled in. The spikes before that didn't react in this manner. The dwarf has a rope tied to him.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 20, 2011)

If forge is dazed rather than stunned, he will crawl away from the end of the pit where the trap was triggered.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 21, 2011)

To clarify: Lucien pulls Forge violently up and against the far wall from our starting point.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 21, 2011)

No hidden switches are found.

A spirit called by Ghen appears in the pit

Buckthorn, holds the rope

Lucian, you run across, and as you seek to reach the dwarf and move him across, you triger the spikes. (Lets roll).

Lucian: you are hit, stunned, prone...18 damage
Forge: you are hit again, but not stunned (save above)! 12 damage.

(Next round ends Friday at noon)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 21, 2011)

*and Healing*

Shayera moves over to Lucien. Healing Spirit on Forge - he gets surge+2. Lucien gains the extra 2d6+2.

Lucien, I tried attacking the traps. It doesn't work. You need to disable them. Focus on that.

Perception to see if I can notice how/where the spike trap gets shut off.  (Actually, 18, cause I keep forgetting the Elf bonus.)


----------



## ecayford (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the wall brick as depicted and presumably climbable?


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 22, 2011)

Can Buckthorn pull Forge back safely by pulling on the rope?  If so, he will do that (unless Forge asks him not to). (Athletics)

Also Buckthorn will examine the trap, does it appear to be something that could be disabled?  (Dungeoneering)

If so, he will try to assist Lucien in disabling the trap. (Thievery)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 22, 2011)

*Through Other Eyes*

Nar-Heru, perhaps you should look over the pit and see whether the effects have a more mystical property that might require your special attention...


----------



## ecayford (Apr 22, 2011)

As Forge is not stunned, it won't be necessary to pull him back to the rest of the party. If the wall is climbable, as it appears, Forge will stand up as a move and attempt to make it up to the top of the pit after dropping his shield.  Move, Standard, minor.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nar-heru checks for anything magical about the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 22, 2011)

*Ghen*, your spirit heals the two (Lucian 8, *Forge* surge +2)

Buckthorn you hold the rope and Nar-Heru you confirm its magical (the shooting and reappearing spikes were the dead give away). Otherwise you are both too far away to learn more or do much. 

*Forge*, you easily climb out of the pit. Lucian lies there as the stun weres off (gone at end of round). 

Nothing else happens.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 22, 2011)

To confirm, Forge is out of the pit on the other side. Lucian and Forge's shield are just below the far edge of the pit. Buckthorn, holding the other end of the rope, Ghen and Naru are on the other side of the pit. 

First Forge will look behind him to see if any danger lurks on the far side of the pit. Then he will hold the rope low enough for Lucian to grab if he needs to after he regains his senses. If we stay off the floor and preferably above the level of the pit, he hopes the spikes will not be triggered. 

Then we can let the wizard cross the rope and avoid the trap. If he makes it across, perhaps the halfling can go. Not sure if he'd be able to hold the rope for Ghen, despite his strength. Finally, Ghen will have to tie the rope around himself, enter the pit and hope for the best.

Now is your chance Ghen!

Oh, and if Lucian would be so kind as to pick up Forge's shield, he would much appreciate it!


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 22, 2011)

That is the situation, though Buckthorn and Ghen are each pretty strong, but Buckthorn is certainly more spry. 

Forge notices nothing else, including no way to make this thing stop from firing again.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 23, 2011)

DM: Would Tenser's Floating Disc work to traverse the spikes?  Does the trap appear to be triggered by pressure on the floor, or just the presence of someone in the area?  Did we determine if Nar-Heru can use the disc to transport himself?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 23, 2011)

"Ow." Lucien sits up and begins looking around for triggering devices on the floor and walls between him and Forge's shield.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 23, 2011)

The disk is too wide to move through the spikes.

Entering the east end of the pit seems to triggers the spikes. No specifics triggers are noted.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Crossing*

If Forge and I hold the rope, Buckthorn can tight-walk and Nar Heru can "hang" across fist over fist, ankle over ankle.  I don't know the term for it, if there is one.  Then pull Lucien up.

Nar Heru can Mage Hand the shield for Forge.

When he's close to it, it would be nice if Nar Heru could attempt an Arcana check to disable the trap before I come across.  Can't rogues use Thievery to disable magical traps?  I'm not sure how the mechanics of that work...

When everyone else is safely over and Nar Heru or Lucien has attempted to disable the trap, I'll make my attempt.  I will short rest before trying )while Lucien and Nar Heru are trying to disable the trap) so I can get guidance from the spirits.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 24, 2011)

You do a good job of telling each other what to do, while not doing actually doing much. 

There has been, and remains no, indication that the trap can be disabled. 

Time passes.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucien begins moving slowly towards Forge's shield. Once he reaches it, he'll toss it up the dwarf, then climb out.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 24, 2011)

OK then, Nar-Heru will try and cross the pit on the rope and hope the trap doesn't trigger.  "Since only last last section is trapped, let move down there to start the rope climbing."


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 24, 2011)

Nar Heru, you manage to climb down and walk through most of the pit. 

Lucian...you are lucky the rope was there! You just get out.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rope a Dope*

Ghen continues holding the rope until Buckthorn has tightwalked across and is safely on the other side.

We'll continue holding the rope and use athletics to jump down into the pit safely.

Then, we'll run across, and climb the rope out at the other side.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 25, 2011)

With Ghen holding the rope, Buckthorn will attempt to walk across it, trying to stay above the level of the pit. (Acrobatics).  He will then try to climb out of the pit (athletics)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 26, 2011)

Same for Nar-Heru then, with Ghen and Forge holding the rope.  Nar-Heru will try and walk across the rope, or hang from and crawl if that fails, then climb out of the pit.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 26, 2011)

_As it turns out, its harder to climb a rope over big spikes, then use one to climb up a wall or tree... _

Buckthorn: you easily walk across, but then flub the climb right towards the end. You fall on spikes.

Nar-Haru: You also fall, on the trap, spikes go everywhere.

*Ghen*: You make it through most of the pit, but stop when you see the spikes fly and Forge is stunned. You think you are out of the spikes range. 

....

Buckthorn, for first falling on spikes then getting spiked, and Nar haru, for doing the same but faster, you each take 19 damage, are prone, and stunned. 

*Forge*, you are hit by spikes, take 10 damage, and are stunned, but don't fall!

Lucian, you get clipped, for 5 damage.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 26, 2011)

Can Forge tell how far away from the edge of the pit he would have to be to avoid being spiked?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 26, 2011)

As far as you can tell, you need to be at least 5 feet back from the spiked end of the pit. (the spikes shoot way up, so height is not protection). 

Ghen is about mid pit, Buckthorn is right next to the trapped area, Nar Heru is in the trapped area and close to the wall, Lucian and Forge are on the edge.

Only Ghen and Lucian can act in the next round.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Pit-iful*

Ghen moves to climb out.

As a standard, if yanking the rope will pull one or more people out of the way of the spikes, then we give it a massive yank.

I haven't been tracking damage, but if anyone needs it, I'll do Healing Word as a minor.  The recipient would get surge + 2d6 + 7.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 27, 2011)

Note that Ghen obviously does not intend to pull Forge and Lucian back into the pit (presumably) so would only pull once he got himself out of the pit.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucien, seeing that entering the pit seems to set it off, chooses to wait.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, not pulling in the direction that would pull Forge/Lucien in.  After I climb, Pulling in the direction that would pull Nar Heru/Buckthorn out.


----------



## Buckthorn (Apr 28, 2011)

Buckthorn will move to the end of the pit and then climb up out of the pit (athletics)


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 28, 2011)

*The Somme or Wipeout?*

*Ghen*, you resolutely advance towards the wall. As did Forge and Lucian before you, you walk into the trapped spikes. (Nar-Heru fell onto them). Spikes go everywhere.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 28, 2011)

*Ghen*, *Forge*, and Nar-Heru are hit (11 dmg) and stunned. While stunned, both the holy shifter and profane dwarf manage to stay standing. Ghen is standing next to a prone Nar, Forge is still on the edge. 

Buckthorn and Lucian are both clipped (5 dmg). Lucian is also on the edge, Buckthorn is about 8 feet back from the wall. 

Buckthorn, you stand up....

Buckthorn -24
Forge -38/-1hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -20
Nar -30/Bloodied


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 28, 2011)

If Nar-Heru ever regains his senses, he will try and climb out of the pit with the help of the rope.  If he doesn't I hope someone else can drag him out.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 28, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> You do a good job of telling each other what to do, while not doing actually doing much.... Time passes.




I am concerned that the above statement was taken the wrong way. 

Oh well.


----------



## ecayford (Apr 29, 2011)

Far more offended by having the trap triggered repeatedly!  LOL


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 29, 2011)

_OOC: I just hope one did not lead to another..._

(Giving you the benefit of the doubt) Buckthorn stays put. The stun on everyone wares off. As with each previous time, the spikes quickly grow back.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Now I will try and climb out of the pit with help from the rope, then move out of range of the spikes.


----------



## TerraDave (May 1, 2011)

The wizard stands up, and manages to climb up, and then moves right past Forge and Lucian. Those two are still on the edge, Ghen is by the wall...and Buckthorn, is in the funest place of all.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 2, 2011)

Buckthorn will stay put for a moment.  Buckthorn, recognizing the thorny dilemma, will do one of two things:

1. Avoid the Trap?

Does he see a way to try to avoid triggering the trap... again...  For example, does he see (dungeoneering) a pressure plate or particular triggering mechanism that he could tumble past using acrobatics?  

2. Wait for the Party to move back... then run.  

If Buckthorn sees no way to avoid triggering the trap, he will shout to the rest of the party "move back from the edge of the pit, out of range of the spikes, as I see no way to avoid them...  stand back..." Buckthorn will then finish running to the wall.  Assumming he makes it, he would then try to climb out.  (Athletics)


----------



## TerraDave (May 2, 2011)

You learn nothing new. 

Note that *Ghen* is standing right there, next to the wall.


----------



## ecayford (May 2, 2011)

Forge takes the opportunity to move away from the edge out of the way of the spikes.  He'll make sure that the end of the rope (a loop if Ghen is out of the pit) tied around him hangs back into the pit to help Buckthorn get out.

Not clear to me where Ghen is anymore. . .


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2011)

Ghen, looking annoyed in a way only a shifter can, climbs up the rope, move past lucian and forge, and casts healing word on the elf. 

Buckthorn, makes a running tumble through the spikes, and manages to grab the rope without really touching anything! He then barely manages to climb the rope.


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2011)

You are all on the other side of the dasterdly pit. 

The tunnel continues eastward out of sight.

Buckthorn -24
Forge -38/-1hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -20
Nar -4/-1hs


----------



## ecayford (May 3, 2011)

Forge suggests we take a short rest to recover from that ordeal.

He will move to where the hallway turns and look around to see if he can see or hear any threats.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 3, 2011)

Resting is a quite good idea.

When we begin moving again, Lucien will take point.


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2011)

*Forge's* low light vision allows him to see far ahead of werever the mage puts the light (this one time). Tunnel seems to go almost 100 feet east. No bend. Is it just a dead end, after all that?

_Please confirm any healing..._


----------



## ecayford (May 3, 2011)

Forge will burn two surges, bring him up to max hp and down to 8 surges.

Forge will check for secret doors and traps as we head down the hallway with Lucian in the front.


----------



## TerraDave (May 3, 2011)

Quit a bit of time passes. Nothing is found. Again, just a dead end? (or its not Forges day).


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 4, 2011)

minus one healing surge.

Lucien checks the far wall, ceiling, side walls and floor. If nothing is found, he'll work his way backwards towards the pit.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 4, 2011)

Buckthorn will use a healing surge.  Buckthorn will also look at the hallway (walls, floor, ceiling) looking specifically for any traps or secret doors.


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2011)

More time passes. But eventually the ranger and rogue find a secret door in the north of the hall. And they think they can open it. No sound is heard beyond it. No traps are found on it. When nar-heru gets around to inspecting it, he notices nothing unusual about it, beyond it being a secret door. Dungeoneering detects nothing else.


----------



## ecayford (May 4, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Forge offers to take the lead through the secret door.


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2011)

Forge opens the door. Before him is a 10 by 10 foot room. On the other side of this room is...another door! This one is visible, and not secret.


----------



## ecayford (May 4, 2011)

Forge will look for any signs of danger before entering the room.  He'll check the door if it looks safe.


----------



## TerraDave (May 4, 2011)

Sensing no danger, Forge crosses the room. The door seems like a number he has encountered here. No danger is detected at the door either. It does seem a bit stuck.


----------



## ecayford (May 4, 2011)

Assuming that his comrades are directly behind him, Forge will attempt to bash in the door.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2011)

The door opens.

Assuming a light source is available, you see a decent sized room before you. 



> The remains of rotting sofas and thronelike chairs stand among upturned tables, broken braziers, and chipped and dented vases and urns. Only the plain tapestries hanging upon the east and west walls appear to have been spared a rough looting. These feature weed-grown rocks and green and golden scenes of undersea life.










From the door of the jumbled 30 by 30 foot room, one can spy what looks like a few large chests. 

_Let me know what you are doing as specifically as possible. Not just skills, but what the charecter is doing, interacting with, ect.

Please feel free to use contingencies (if this, then that), knowing that events may overide them._


----------



## ecayford (May 5, 2011)

Forge will move cautiously to the left tapestry, axe at the ready.  After looking to see if he detects anything strange about it or if he can sense anyone or anything behind it, he will use his axe to knock it down.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 5, 2011)

Buckthorn will move into the room.  He will examine the tapestry on the opposite wall to the right that Forge is looking at.  He will leave the chests for the thief.  Buckthorn will also be wary for traps (Perception) (Dungeoneering)  If he sees no traps, he would also look behind the tapestry, carefully.


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 6, 2011)

*Ick-some*

Unless we're grossly mistaken, the throne is adorned with a skull.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 6, 2011)

The thief slowly enters the room approaching the nearest chest, keeping an eye on the ceiling as well as noting how the floor reacts as he steps on it. If either seems abnormal, he'll beat a quick retreat to the entrance.

Assuming nothing vile happens on his approach, Lucien carefully examines the chests for locks/traps, but does not physically touch them as long as the party remains in the room.


----------



## TerraDave (May 6, 2011)

*Ghen*, it’s a skull. Possibly a symbol of Zorrath, appropriate as the god of death and dark lore. 

*Forge*, when you hack into the tapestry, its bland aquatic green becomes a big blob of green slime—the ultimate dungeon hazard!  You are engulfed, and begin the slow process of becoming slime yourself. (11 dmg, ongoing acid 5, restrained by the slime, save ends).

Buckthorn, you shift your attention to this hazard. Green slime is famously damaged by fire, though you think it can be attacked in other ways. Such attacks will probably damage Forge as well. 

Lucian, you find a locked chest, and may be able to open it, but the sudden mass of slime appearing does distract you, at least briefly.

Nar-Heru, you stand by the door. 

_Note, much tapestry remains on the walls. slime goes Monday, Wed, Friday before noon_


----------



## ecayford (May 6, 2011)

Forge lashes out at the slime and attempts to shake off the creature.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 6, 2011)

"Buckthorn, get away from the walls!"

Lucien stays in the center of the room.


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 7, 2011)

*Gloopy glop*

Move away from the throne - 5 squares. ((or the max safe distance from the throne that (1) keeps me in range of Forge and (2) doesn't put me adjacent to a wall or curtain))

Sacred Flame on the slime - since oozy things are usually translucent, I should still be able to see Forge, so if it hits, he can make a saving throw.

Shayera appears adjacent to the oozy Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2011)

clearly surprised by the appearance of the great blob, you all miss the slime (or fail to hit in a way that causes damage). Forge remains engulfed. (Buckthorn and Nar-Heru still to go)


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 8, 2011)

Nar-Heru points his staff and mutters some arcane gibberish, calling forth a scorching burst on far side of the room, centered 1 square up and over from the edge of the slime, so as not to catch forge or Lucien.


----------



## TerraDave (May 8, 2011)

Being engulfed, Forge takes a small amount of damage from the blast. 

In any case, as soon as the fire hits the slime, it goes away. A smaller patch of the other infamous dungeon hazard, brown mold, takes its place. This is not normal. Well, at least outside the Tomb of Horrors. 

You all feel the cold eminating from the mold. (Buckthorn still to go)


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 9, 2011)

*Next*

On Ghen's next turn, Call to the Blood Dancer - Shayera attacks the mold's will. If it hits, then anyone adjacent to Shayera crits the mold on 18 or better.

My finger bounced on the mouse - the first one is probably the viable one.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 9, 2011)

Buckthorn will shift away from the wall, not wanting to inadvertently trigger another slime / mold from the other tapestry.

Does Buckthorn have any idea what sort of creature the slime / brown mold might be if it does not seem normal?  (Knowledge nature / Dungeoneering).  

Regardless, he will name the creature his Hunter's Quarry and try to fire at the strange creature, trying to take care not to hit forge.  Buckthorn will fire with Twin Strike.  Note, if Buckthorn thinks he has a high liklihood of hitting Forge, he will refrain from shooting.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2011)

Buckthorns arrows don't seem to do much on the mold. 

The mold is infamous for draining heat and causing cold damage. You are not exactly sure how to damage it...

Then: the room starts to roll, not so gently, and both Ghen and Forge start to stumble.


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2011)

Finally...a small amount of luck.

Note: all the stuff around the room makes it difficult terrain. 

Edit: Ghen, the spirit, not on the map but close by the mold, senses the cold...you can stay with the action above or change. 

Buckthorn -8/-1hs
Forge -20/-3hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -4/-1hs
Nar -4/-1hs

_Please post by Wed morning_


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 10, 2011)

*Assuming Up is North*

Ghen will move 1 north of Lucien.  Shayera will move 1 north of the mold-goop.

Stick with Call to the Blood Dancer.

If Forge wants it, Healing Word.  Surge +2d6 +7.  Given that he's 3 surges down, I could wait a little so as not to waste excess healing.  The offer is there...


----------



## ecayford (May 10, 2011)

Forge will move to the square on the top right corner of the slime without moving out of an threatened square hopefully and will see what his axe can do against it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 10, 2011)

Lucien closes with the creature into flanking position with forge.

Edit: Forgot the +2 from the blade.


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2011)

*its all back, really*

A dramatic assault is made on the mold! Forge and the spirit shrug off the cold, and little brown bits fly, but the mold is not particularly affected.

Then Lucian comes up and backstabs it! (…somehow showing both old school knowledge while arguably violating several old school principles…) It is destroyed. 

(Buckthorn and Nar-Heru, can still go)


----------



## Buckthorn (May 11, 2011)

Buckthorn will look at the mold - can he determine if it was a normal mold or something... special?  (Nature)  Is the mold completely destroyed?  If so, Buckthorn will look, carefully, at the debris in the room, being especially watchful for any traps or other critters lurking behind tapestries.  (Dungeoneering) If none, he would go back to the tapestry he was originally looking at (across from Forge) and examine (Perception) that once again, leaving the crown and chests to Ghen and Lucian.


----------



## TerraDave (May 11, 2011)

Buckthorn...



TerraDave said:


> ...A smaller patch of the other infamous dungeon hazard, brown mold, takes its place.






TerraDave said:


> Buckthorns arrows don't seem to do much on the mold.
> 
> The mold is infamous for draining heat and causing cold damage. You are not exactly sure how to damage it...




Though Lucian's attack might give you some idea.

The tapestry looks all too much like the one was Forge was looking at...


The room shakes again....(acrobatics checks follow)


----------



## TerraDave (May 11, 2011)

Forge stumbles. The strange streak of luck continues.

_Please post by Friday._


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 12, 2011)

*Goop and Slime*

(Maybe we should just set fire to the whole room and be done with it ...)

Shift.  Shayera moves next to (or in between) Forge and the mold.

Spring Renewal Strike.  On a hit, Forge gets surge +4.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 12, 2011)

Nar-Heru with stay in the hallway while the room continues to shake.  If what he thinks are books on the floor are within range, he will use mage hand to pick one up and bring it to him to inspect.  "I'll wait over here until things settle down in there."


----------



## ecayford (May 12, 2011)

Forge will double move to the door on the far side of the room and examine the door for traps and to see if it can be opened.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 13, 2011)

Buckthorn will go to one of the large chests and check it for traps (Thievery).  If he detects none - he will try to open it.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 13, 2011)

Seeing Buckthorn approach the chest, he warns "I wouldn't advise that little brother. We should wait until the others cross the room, lest we find something in there with teeth."


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2011)

At this moment, the room is mold free. 

*Forge*: you think you can open the door. It seems unexecptional. 

Buckthorn: you move to the center of the room and open a chest (he can do that??). It is empty. 

The room continues to roll.


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2011)

Same old, same old.

Reminder: there are various coffers scattered about the chamber.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 16, 2011)

Is the room rolling back and forth, or is it rolling over?


----------



## TerraDave (May 16, 2011)

You take 6 seconds to catch your breath. Which is normal. 

Room rocks some more.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 17, 2011)

"If everyone comes back over here we can try and bring the coffers out for inspection with a combination of rope and mage hand.  Bouncing around in that room isn't working."


----------



## Buckthorn (May 17, 2011)

Buckthorn will pick up a coffer, without opening it, and carry it across the room to where Nar-Heru is.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 18, 2011)

Lucien begins checking, then working the tumblers on the locked chest.

"Everyone might want to get out...now."


----------



## ecayford (May 18, 2011)

Forge opens the door he is next too.


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 19, 2011)

*Following Suggestions*

Given that Lucien suggested getting out, and Forge is opening a door, Ghen will head for that door, peer quickly through to make sure he isn't diving head-first into a fire pit or some other danger, and step through if the coast is clear.


----------



## TerraDave (May 19, 2011)

Buckthorn: you grab a coffer and exit the chamber

Lucian: you pop open a larger chest. It is empty. 






_Not exactly Forge_

*Forge*: it’s a magic spear...Ouch! (24 dmg, 5 ongoing, save ends). 

*Ghen*: there’s no exit there…


----------



## TerraDave (May 19, 2011)

and the room shakes

Buckthorn -8/-1hs
Forge -44/bloodied/-3hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -4/-1hs
Nar -4/-1hs


----------



## ecayford (May 19, 2011)

I'll take your blessing now Ghen!  Forge will use his encounter power unstopable to reduce damage by 7 (so down 37)


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 20, 2011)

*T-minus-44*

Healing Word on Forge, then pick up another coffer and go to the hallway and lay it down.  I'm NOT trying to open it, and being careful NOT to touch the lock or handle in any way.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 20, 2011)

Buckthorn will take a move action to move away from other party members - trying to get at least five squares away.  He will then check the coffer for traps (Thievery).  If he sees none, he will try to open the coffer  (Thievery again).


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 20, 2011)

Lucien quickly scans the room. How many more of these "tapestries" remain? Only one?


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2011)

Buckthorn: you open the coffer, it has 2 platinum pieces, a piece of amber, and a piece of garnet (your skills lead you to believe these two gems are worth about 100 gp each)

Lucian: (you can sort of see on the map), there is tapestry covering 10 feet of the northside of the west wall, and 20 feet of the south side of the east wall. 

*Forge*: almost fully healed.

*Ghen*: with your keen eyes, you easily find one and make it out. 

(Forge, Nar-Heru, maybe Lucian, and the room still to go)

NOTE: I will be doing the random movement a little diferently, allowing for bouncing off walls...


----------



## TerraDave (May 20, 2011)

the room seems to shake a little harder and longer.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 20, 2011)

Lucien beats a quick retreat through the entrance.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 20, 2011)

If there are any coffers within range, Nar-Heru will use his mage hand to pull them from the room.


----------



## TerraDave (May 22, 2011)

Lucian exits. Nar-Heru, you spot a coffer and grab it. (the party has two unopened and one opened, no more are seen from the entrance). 

Forge remains in the room...and stands his ground


----------



## ecayford (May 23, 2011)

Forge will walk along the walls searching for secret doors, avoiding the other tapestry.


----------



## ecayford (May 23, 2011)

Forge will also examine the room for any means of turning off the rotation.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 23, 2011)

Buckthorn ill check the unopened coffers for traps and then attempt to open both - again five squares from the rest of the party... just in case.


----------



## TerraDave (May 26, 2011)

*Forge*, much of the wall is still covered by tapestry (click on the map a few times...), the wall you  search on the southwest seems normal. Your guess is that you being in the room  triggered it, and it will stop sometime after you exit. 

Buckthorn, you are able to walk over, get the coffers, and walk back....


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 26, 2011)

Seeing Forge's fruitless search, Lucien comments to the others "Mayhaps we'll need to put those other curtains to rest to find a way out of here."


----------



## ecayford (May 26, 2011)

Forge will pick up a chair or other piece of debris and throw it against the remaining tapestries to see if anything moves.


----------



## TerraDave (May 27, 2011)

_I'll assume he starts on the west wall._

As the chair strikes the dull aquatic scene, it transforms into a great slithering green blob. The blob then moves right for the dwarf! As it does so, a tunnel is revealed were the tapestry lie.

Yet the blob seems confused. Forge is unengullfed (imagine on the above map a 10*10 blob just above forge).

Buckthorn, you open the other coffers. Between them you find 8 more pieces of platinum and 4 more gems, 1 moonstone, 1 piece of jade, and 2 pearls.


----------



## Flaming Bob (May 27, 2011)

The Tiefling turns to his Elven companion, "Think you can hit it?"

He draws his sword and steps back into the room.


----------



## ecayford (May 27, 2011)

Forge will lay into the slime.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2011)

Lucian, you reenter the room. Forge, you cut off a big piece of slime. 

(Given the holliday weekend, the room and slime will go Tuesday morning. But early!).


----------



## kaltfeuer (May 30, 2011)

*Holy Slimeballs Batman*

Ghen will use Sacred Flame.  If it hits, then Forge gets 5 temp hp.


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2011)

Ghen, a foul stench arises from the slime as you burn it with radiant energy. Also, your spirit managed to evade the great slime when the tapestry transformed into it. 

Its oozing (well, more then normal).


----------



## TerraDave (May 31, 2011)

The room shakes...

*Forge*, you seem to bounce all around Lucian before ending up...in the slime. You are engulfed.



Buckthorn -8/-1hs
Forge -10/engulfed (ongoing acid/restrained) /-4hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -4/-1hs
Nar -4/-1hs

Slime Oozy

_Updates: thursday morning/friday afternoon_


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slime Slum*

We use Sacred Flame again.  On a hit, Forge can choose 5 temp hp or a save vs the ongoing damage.

We move near Forge, Shayera adjacent to him, and Ghen adjacent to her, with Shayera in between Forge and Ghen.  

If either of us take damage, then Healing Spirit on that person (surge +2) and the other gets 2d6 hp.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 1, 2011)

Sly Flourish focusing on an exposed portion of the slime that isn't surrounding the Dwarf.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 1, 2011)

Forge strikes again at the slime.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 1, 2011)

Perhaps trying to hard to avoid Forge, both Lucian and *Ghen* fail to damage the blob. 

*Forge* does damage it. He also takes 5 acid damage....and remains engulfed. 

(Buckthorn and Nar-Heru can still go).


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 2, 2011)

The elf and halfling hold off possibly for fear of hitting the dwarf (otherwise they would have just attacked). 

The slime does not hold back…(20 more damage on Forge)

*Forge* is a bit closer to turning into green slime. The room shakes and *Ghen* stumbles.

Buckthorn -8/-1hs
Forge -35/engulfed (ongoing acid/restrained) /-4hs
Ghen -11
Lucian -4/-1hs
Nar -4/-1hs

Slime oozy

Updates: Friday afternoon, monday morning


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 2, 2011)

Lucien takes another swing at the gelatinous mass.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 2, 2011)

If Forge isn't healed before his turn, he'll use his second wind and brash strike the slime again.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 2, 2011)

while Lucian, perhaps leery of turning to slime himself, somehow misses again, *Forge *splatters the awful blob, leaving a mildly acidic goo. 

The debris, the other tapestry(ies), and the revealed opening remain (as does Forge's and the others wounds). 

(some of you can still go before the next shake).


----------



## ecayford (Jun 2, 2011)

Forge throws his head back and roars in triumph!


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 3, 2011)

*Catching Our Breaths*

I think a short break is called for.  If we can get a short rest or two (in the hall outside the room), then Healing Word on Forge.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 3, 2011)

Leery of the other "tapestries", Lucien will slowly scout out the new opening.

EDIT: Oh look....a 20.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucian: you see a tunnel curving mostly north and gently back east, goes about 30feet before it turns out of sight (opening to the east?). Seems clear.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there anything remaining in the room that appears of any value?  If there is, Nar-Heru will mage hand it out into the hallway.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 3, 2011)

Forge will follow Lucien through the entrance to the new tunnel.

"If you ladies need a breather, I suppose I can wait" Forge says, trying to hide his heavy breathing.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 3, 2011)

Nar-Heru: You don't see anymore coffers or obvious valuables through the debris from where you are. 

*Ghen*, I assume you step out. 

Before Forge leaves the room...he stumbles accros it. *He* can spend the next round wading through the debris to the exit he came in or the one behind the now gone tapestry.

EDIT: the dwarf also catches his second wind.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Once someone else has ventured into the next corridor, Nar-Heru follows.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Flo-rida*

We were going to pause only so Forge could get healing.  If everyone wants to press on, we'll ride with the flow.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2011)

It takes a bit of effort for some of you to get across the debris filled room, and you may get a good shake on the way out. But out you get. 

You all go north about 30 feet, then the tunnel turns due east. It is 10 feet wide, and has stairs going down that run about 20 feet east. The tunnel continues, for a ways, before passing out of the light. 

(I'll just say you rested enough to get back encounter powers, but not enough to use them...)


----------



## ecayford (Jun 6, 2011)

To confirm, Forge is at -16 and down 5 healing surges I believe.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 16, 2011)

Leaving the chamber of slime behind them, the five journey down a lengthy tunnel to an intersection, which the shaman priest just happens to notice is trapped with yet another pit. Avoiding—and inspecting—this, they can go north, south, or east. South is another door…that shoots a spear. East is a door, with another pit in front of it. Ghen and Nar both end up in it. 

Beyond that door, the tunnel leads to a strange chamber of unworked stone filled with silver and gold mists. Buckthorn ventures in, and sees a strange and compelling woman. They exchange words, she seems nice, but then begins wracking the halfling with psychic damage. Forge charges in, and they are all soon being wracked with psychic damage even as the siren—herself ironically compelled to be here?—teleports around the cavern and even continues to chat with Buckthorn. At some point this also goes awry, and buckthorn shoots Forge. They forgo talking, but don’t have loads of luck in attacking. At least until Lucian _practically_ dies. Then things seem to turn. The siren is “destroyed”. A handy haversack is gained, with a bit of this and that, including a glowing rock. And that’s it. (with lower XP to boot…as they did play into the trick).







At their limits from the pit, the slime, and the siren, they dare to spend the night in the Tomb. They are very, very lucky.

After their rest, they return to the intersection and head north. Find a door, behind which is a secret door, next to which, oops, they don’t find that yet…Instead, they follow a tunnel, go through a heavy stone door, and get hit by sleeping gas, which puts down Forge and Lucian and is immediately followed by the emergence of a giant stone elephant shaped juggernaut, that is designed to squash them. And it has some success. Forge gets up, Lucian snores, most everyone is crushed a bit here and there, and they really don’t know what to do about it. There are stairs nearby (leading to a dead end), and the pit down the hall at the intersection, and they realize that magic and thievery can nudge the juggernaut a bit. It refuses to go all the way to the pit. But doesn’t go up the stairs, and with that, they manage to get out. 






But where now? Returning to the intersection, Nar-Heru uses an arcane ritual that finds something just beyond the true-false door. Another secret door in the floor. This leads to a tunnel, with leads to another hall, and a door of adamantite. With three slots. Reluctantly, and eventually, three blades are placed in the slots. The blades remain whole, and the door opens. To a vast chamber full of pillars.  






Not seeing the whole of the room, even with the light stone, they head north. Towards the ceiling, another devil’s mouth! Then three 10 by 10 foot protrusions into the chamber, each with a door that glows as it is approached. Then, another devil’s mouth!

Lucian touches a pillar, that glows blue like one of the doors. He gently floats up, and then drifts northward. They through a rope to him, and he is kept floating, holding the rope. 

The first door is opened. An empty chamber is revealed. The second door, which glows an unpleasant lilac, is opened, and a room with shields and swords on the walls is revealed. Forge enters, and one set flies off the walls and attacks, others enter, and more swords and shields attack! They realize they can attack and put down a set…but then, Forge goes through a door to another chamber, one of hopelessness. 






At some point, no one is in the room with the weapons and there are no attacks. Then Forge goes back in. The swords and shields go berserk, inflicting massive damage, other try to help, and they also get massive damage. The swords and shields follow into the pillared hall, and inflict massive damage. But eventually they made to stop attacking. 

Buckthorn has a rare feeling. He is actually hurt. 






Scrawled on the wall of the chamber to the north, is a warning not to go south, but how else would one get there? The party scavenges some treasure from those who slowly, or not so slowly, died there, and return to the great hall. Back in the hall, they watch as the scattered swords and shields reanimate and return to their place of vigilance, guarding the chamber of hopelessness. 

The third door glows blue as it is approached. Lucian is down by this point, but Ghen touches a pillar and goes up, and floats right towards the devils mouth on that side. They get him down.

Behind the third door is a sarcophagus. They dither, but can’t resist and fling it open. Inside lies a mummy, with a great gem placed in an eye. Again, they can’t hold back, and grab the gem. The mummy crypt master rises. Its slams with its rotting fists and calls forth dark shrouds of necrotic energy. It also uses fear to drive back and stun, including Forge right into one of the pillars, leading him to start to float away. At some point Lucian follows. Wielding the mace of disruption, Ghen engages in hand to hand combat! His radiant strikes hinder the mummies regeneration. Hoping to set its bandages on fire, Nar-Heru calls forth a great ball of fire, to which the mummy actually has some resistance. Still, the mummy does not like the ball of fire, and tries very hard to kill the wizard. 

He fails. At some point Nar is prone and both Lucian and Buckthorn are dying, but the crypt master is finally finished. 

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….
The mummy is destroyed, but he leaves a gift behind. From his strikes on Ghen and Nar-Heru, and a curse given to all at his death…some of the party now have a very dry cough. 

If the mummies chamber is inspected, the only remaining items of interest are some vials in the sarcophagus, some empty, some not…

Forge has the great gem. 

Much of the great hall remains unexplored.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 17, 2011)

*Dirty Rotten Mummy*

We perform healing checks (+14) on everyone to give them a save +2 vs mummy rot.


... if needed, we will use the Cure Disease ritual to get rid of it.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghen, you diagnose the rot. Only Forge managed to resist it (inspite of the mysterious -2). You also confirm that it will make healing harder, and, if it gets worse, can bring death. Each day (extended rest) the victim may get worse or better (endurance check). You can use your skills to try to influance this (they use your healing check instead of endurance). You can also cure it with the ritual, but this has its own costs and risks (take a look at the ritual description).


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 17, 2011)

We will start the ritual on us to determine the level of the curse, then abandon the ritual to prepare.

We then exit the tomb (perhaps with assistance from Buckthorn?) to collect healing herbs from the forest around us - Nature check with Spk with Spirits.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 17, 2011)

"Let's move our asses before something else goes wrong.  Perhaps we should search the southern (?) part of the chamber before we leave.  We need to investigate the 'clang' heard earlier, as well."

OOC - So, is Forge not sick but everyone else is?  That's a lot of disease.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2011)

*Welcome to the Tomb of Horrors*

(Lucian and Buckthorn have a level 8 disease, Ghen and Nar, who got double hit, have a level 13 version. In either case, they benefit less from healing. No one is loosing hp or dying from it, yet. If Ghen has any components, he can use those, again at the risks noted in the ritual).

Forge: The admantine door closed, and was almost certainly the source of the clang. It does not appear you can open it, or have a way out. BUT, the south remains unexamined.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 18, 2011)

"Ye' want to be checkin' the *Cough* south before we head back to kip?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 19, 2011)

"I have enough components to perform the Cure Disease Ritual 3 times, and a scroll for the 4th time.  We should each assist Ghen as he performs the ritual.  We should probably try and get out first though, so we are not interrupted.  I don't think I'm going to get any better on my own."


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 19, 2011)

_I meant Ghen could use his components..._

You currently have no way out. Again, south.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 20, 2011)

Either we perform rituals here and now or we explore further and see if we can find a way out to the south.  It might not be a bad idea to at least try and cure Lucian.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 21, 2011)

*Rituals*

I thought we had a way out. My bad.

The ritual only takes 10 minutes, and we have the resources. It doesn't do to get stuck in a battle when my healing won't really heal us very well. I say we find the most defendable place we can (a corner away from the pillars?), and I run the ritual. Then we can resolve the adamantine door and find a place for an extended rest - which we'll probably be desperate for. Forge isn't sick, so he can stand guard while I start up.

My heal is +14. I can short rest between each one, and use Speak With Spirits to turn that into +19. This means that even on a 1, no one will die. The level 13's turn my heal roll into a +6. The level 8's are a +11. If everyone (besides Forge) aids, that's potentially +6 to each one.

I'm sending an email for a clarification on house rules, then we can do all of them back to back, but they only really determine what resources are being used.

If we're all agreed on going to a defendable corner, I'll start in on the curing rituals. I need to know everyone's hp standing, too. I seem to recall Buckthorn has no surges. How far is everyone down?

--- short recap ---

Everyone but Forge please reply with:

your current hp
your max hp
4 Heal checks (Lucien, Ghen, Nar, and Buckthorn) - you need 10 to aid.
whether you agree to do the rituals here in a corner

Buckthorn needs to reply whether he has remaining surges and if he wants to risk the ritual or wait until an extended rest. The worst possible result for B is losing half your max hp. If B is bloody, all I could do would be to stabilise.

----
Lucien takes damage equal to 1 surge.  No one needs to aid, because it won't change the result.  If Lucien already had damage, I can do a Healing Word on him before short resting and moving on to another ritual.  HW is surge + 2d6 + 7.

I don't feel comfortable trying to cure anyone else until I know current hp values, etc. - especially for Buckthorn.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 21, 2011)

You begin the ritual in the northeast corner of the room, beneath the mouth of the blue devil. You use 120 gp in incense, ointments, and healing herbs, and cure Lucian. (he was not down HP before, so no more magic needed). 

Nar-Heru can contribute a limited number of components to the ritual, but it may be too much for the halfling in any case, at least today. 

Buckhorn -3/0 HS/mummy rot
Forge  -0/4HS
Ghen -6/4 HS/mummy rot
Lucian -0/3 HS (post ritual)
Nar-Heru -4/3 HS/mummy rot


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can Ghen perform the ritual on himself? Can I assist on my healing?
----------------
"I'm ready.  If I can help when you perform the ritual on me, I will.  I will also assist with your healing and Buckthorn's if we try to heal him as well."


----------



## ecayford (Jun 21, 2011)

Ghen, I suppose that an attempt should not be made on Buckthorn until we've already had a chance to rest.  I sense further healing is not possible for him, even if the ritual succeeds.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 21, 2011)

*Rituals*

(I had though Buckthorn was down to 0 surges. We'll have to protect him until we can all rest.)

We'll cure Nar Heru next, with aid from him, and possibly others. I'm adding his aid. If others aid, we can amend it to the totals.

Our ritual on Nar Heru needs aid from others.  If both Lucien and Buckthorn aid, that will give us a 20, which means a single surge.  Without aid from both (less than 20), he takes damage equal to his bloody value.

We take a surge value in damage.  Additional aids will not alter the result.

We are now tapped out for ritual components.  We shall need to usurp some of Nar Heru's stores when we cure Buckthorn, though we will not attempt it until he has had a full rest.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 21, 2011)

*Buckthorn Wakes Up*

Buckthorn will attempt to aid.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 22, 2011)

Forge continues to guard the party, grip tightening on his axe, unnerved by the amount of chanting etc. being done in the tomb.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 22, 2011)

Lucien aids...


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 22, 2011)

The ritual is complete. (Lucian and Buckthorn's "aid" cancel each other out). The spirits of nature return to whence they came. 

No unexpected visitors arrive. 

(By the house rules and 2010 RAW, the "aid" you got could have imposed a penalty...I don't know if Ghen want to supplement healing or not). 

The rest of the hall awaits. 


Buckhorn -3/0 HS/mummy rot
Forge -0/4HS
Ghen -22/4 HS/
Lucian -0/3 HS 
Nar-Heru -28/3 HS/bloodied


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nar-Heru will use a healing surge (now 12+2), unless Ghen has healing plans.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nar-Heru taps his staff once on the floor and mutters a few things that sound like gibberish.  From the crystal on the top of the staff a small flame appears.  The flame grows larger then jumps to Nar-Heru's shoulder.  Humanoid in shape with small dark pits where eyes should be, it squeaks in Nar's ear.  Nar-Heru mutters back and the flame floats off along the east wall towards the south, disappearing from view.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 23, 2011)

The animate flame flies south. Your light does not penetrate past the center of the room, so what it can detect is limited.

No other creatures are sensed. Neither are other exits (though they would have had to be pretty obvious). On the other side of the hall, there seems to be a "big dark area" with a "big shiny thing" on top of it, again, allowing for the very low light. 

And, directly south of your current position. The big, glowing, orange gem. Spark likes that.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 23, 2011)

*Healing*

We use a surge +2. This gives Nar Heru 2d6 points (no surge used).

We then use Healing Word on Nar Heru.

Then a short rest.

That should get us to: 
Buckhorn -3/0 HS/mummy rot
Forge -0/4HS
Ghen -3/3 HS
Lucian -0/3 HS 
Nar-Heru -0/2 HS

We don't believe this would be a very good time to do battle with anything more than a kobold.  Let's find our way out of this room, and go take a long rest so we can cure Buckthorn.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 24, 2011)

dyermaker001 said:


> The flame grows larger then jumps to Nar-Heru's shoulder.  Humanoid in shape with small dark pits where eyes should be, .




OOC: Cool.

Buckthorn certainly has no objection to taking a long rest.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nar-Heru relays the findings to everyone.  "Let's explore the orange glow first"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 24, 2011)

*Common Sense*

You do realise, of course, that the moment we come near the gem, touch it, remove it, or otherwise interact with it, some bloody thing will attack us.  We don't think that's a particularly good idea, at the moment.  It's obviously been here for a long time.  We don't think it will disappear if we return in 6 hours.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 24, 2011)

"Who knows what it will do.  Standing here isn't getting out.  The doors we came in shut behind us.  We need to _look_ for an exit"


----------



## ecayford (Jun 24, 2011)

Let's finish circumnavigating the room as we had originally planned.  That will bring us to the big dark place.  We can check for secret doors and dangers along the way.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 24, 2011)

ecayford said:


> Let's finish circumnavigating the room as we had originally planned. That will bring us to the big dark place. We can check for secret doors and dangers along the way.




Actually that's without the elf bonus so one more if he's coming along.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 24, 2011)

You continue your circumnavigation. 

You come to the great glowing orange gem. It seems to be surrounded by some...debris...


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucien turns to Ghen and whispers "You can't turn them can you?"


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jun 26, 2011)

*In Between*

Sorry to be inattentive. This is my moving weekend. 

If they animate, Ghen will step forward and position himself to turn the maximum number possible.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 27, 2011)

"That glow must be magical" After making studying the gem from a distance (arcana check), 

if Nar-Heru feels it is safe 
and if everyone agrees 
after everyone is a safe distance away 
and prepared for combat and/or traps

Nar-Heru will use Mage Hand and attempt to pick up the gem.  He will move it away from the skeletal remains but not within a square of anyone else yet.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 27, 2011)

The remains are charred, with the cinder and ash clearer as you come closer. By their equipment, they could have easily been fellow adventurers. 

Wizard, you pick up the gem and study it from afar. It pulses with a slow and sinister air. 

You think it has powerful magic.


----------



## ecayford (Jun 27, 2011)

"As much as I like to stir the pot, I think this may be one hornets nest we may want to avoid.  It certainly isn't a way out.  Perhaps we can return here later"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 27, 2011)

"Agreed, let's continue around the perimeter."  Nar-Heru will gently lower the gem to the ground with unseen force of his Mage Hand.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckthorn nods agreement at continuing the circumnavigation of the chamber - and an exit or at least a likely place to rest.  He will keep his eyes open for exits/secret doors and traps.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2011)

The gem is returned to the floor and you continue.

You see something in the middle of the south wall.



> Contrasting with the pastel colors of the floor and pillars of
> the hall is the stark blackness of the huge dais atop which
> rests an obsidian throne inlaid with silver and ivory skulls.
> Upon the throne rest a crown and a scepter.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 28, 2011)

see attached (click on it a few times)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucien slowly approaches the dais, and without actually stepping on it, inspects it for traps, tripwires, switches or other examples of nefarious engineering. 

If nothing is found, he'll proceed carefully up the steps to inspect (but NOT be stupid enough to actually touch) the throne and its contents.

If anything on the dais shifts, stirs, floats, glows or growls, Lucien will bravely run away.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nar-Heru carefully studies the dais from a distance, to see if he recognizes anything historical or arcane in the about the crown, scepter or any other symbols.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 29, 2011)

(I will assume that one of you scouts the chamber a bit more. You find nothing else, including no obvious exits, beyond the many discoveries so far.)

Lucian, you approach the throne unharmed. 

Nar-Heru, the crown and sceptre are certainly magical and almost certainly linked. 

The crown is gold. The sceptre is the unusual alloy electrum, with the ball on one end made of gold, and the knob on the other of silver.

On the lower front of the throne, there is a replica of the crown, in silver.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jun 30, 2011)

What exactly did we see when we went back to entry door?


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 30, 2011)

_really?..._

Solid adamantine with no means of opening.

_I guess I will assume you spend some time_

No means of opening are found.

Do you dwell longer at the impassable door?


----------



## Buckthorn (Jun 30, 2011)

Buckthorn will scout the throne room looking for any secret doors or exits from that chamber (Perception).

Edit: In his scouting he is careful not to touch the diaz, throne, crown, scepter.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 1, 2011)

_???_

A great deal of time is spent. 

Does anyone stop by?

Nothing is found. But you should have already known that. 

The throne, sceptre and crown still sit there.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 1, 2011)

readings from that *book* (a last reminder)

….
“Perhaps the most famous tomb outside of the ruins of Ta’Khem, in the Shadow Coast!...Built even as the dwarves still ruled, a testament to the degree of their decadence—or perhaps the untamable nature of those lands—and the deadly foresight of its creator. For of course the region would become a wilderness that would rival the Blight and perhaps be even less accessible.”

“Five centuries ago, a philosopher turned malicious sorcerer king in the waning days of Illumaria’s might [a reference to the last great empire]. His real name was carefully removed from all records and shielded from practically all divination. This acolyte of Vecna, just as that other lich’s cult was rising, would seek his own path to undeath that would rival his master. He is known to us as Acererak.”

“We took the old North Road. In bad repair, but passable. After about 15 days (it would have been less had we approached this with more focus), we came to the statue, or part of a statue, of a great dwarven head. My own notes seemed to indicate that this was key clue, and with much searching we found the trail, barely a path, east.”

“The signs of the old dwarven settlements are found here and there. We made the mistake of exploring some. Too much time taken, and the first lives lost….”

“Trust nothing here! The savagery was too great for the Old Kingdom of the dwarves, and is to great now. Also, beware the elves. One snow clan was helpful, but others had degenerated badly [unreadable]”

“We climbed high into hills, and then, barely visible through the mists, was the face! But first, into a swampy valley did we have to travel. There was an opening to some old settlement nearby. This we avoided.”

“The entrance to the place is well concealed, and takes digging! In any case, its in the middle of the hill, or should I say below the middle of the ‘face’” 

“From the entrance on, the duplicity and trickery here is astounding! One deadly choice and trick after another. I will attempt to take careful notes of what I find.”

"There is no end of the distraction and confusion, hiding what are sometimes the simplest clues. Acererak delights in presenting a picture drawn from his strange and terrible lore to divert from the most banal twist or turn."

"The Tomb is certainly small compared to great dungeons and ruins, yet it feels vast, with many strange links and no end of trickery and death. And the clues, and even the needed items are here, but knowing them and finding them is something else."

"I wondered, and its clear that the deep magic of this place allows it to gradually restore itself to a condition very much designed by the ancient lich. "

"Disaster has struck. A sudden melt of snow flooded our swampy campsite, many notes have been lost." 

"Beware the mist! (unreadable)."

"Ahh, of course! The ultimate trick! Trust nothing here, even your greatest victory!"

"Much here should be avoided, but it is in vain unless the true tomb is found! A trap leads the way, and magic (unreadable)."

"….key of two parts...." 

"That which charms is charmed and the false way is true!..."

"There are just a few of us know. The treachery continues unabated. I wonder on the purpose of this place, and how many have died here." 

"...and two keys...and a key that is not"

"I am lucky to be alive, and to have the means to return through magic. It seems amazing that I have retrieved this book, but it will be my memento and evidence that I survived the Tomb."

"It is clear that Acererak was in fact “demi-lich”, destroyed in body, but free in its corrupted spirit, and capable of finding much dire lore."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Poem*

Nice, but we don't need all that.  We have the poem:

And into the columned hall you'll come,
and there the throne that's key and keyed.

The throne itself is the key to the impassable door (or the scepter perhaps) and there is something which acts as a key to activate it.  I dare say the activation will trigger a guardian of some kind.

The gem is perhaps a key?  Is there a place for it?  We need to be looking for places to insert something.  The throne 'is keyed'.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 6, 2011)

They stand about the throne, and eventually the elf wizard has the nerve to pick up the scepter, and touch the silver knob to the silver crown on the throne. The throne sinks down and reveals a passage.

They wisely decide to leave the great glowing gem. 






They come to mighty valves of mithril. Before them lies a key. On the valves is a key hole, inside a concavity. Again, the elf, confirming his in-human intelligence, places the gold ball of the scepter inside the concavity, and opens the mighty valves. 






Inside is a tomb, with a sarcophagi, and a vast smoking urn, and chests. And great iron statues. Almost certainly the ones alluded to in the poem! But they party stops short. Seeing too much danger, they return to the columned hall. Where they invite more danger by spending several hours…

The bearded devil and his hell hound, soon to be joined by his other hell hound, should have had an easy time with the depleted party. If only the first hound had not been put to sleep or the devil himself dismissed by the cleric. He soon finds himself and his dogs back in hell, and the party resumed their rest. 

They return to the chamber. They are careful…and wonder, how to advance? The sarcophagi, which has a glyph saying “Acererak”, is opened. In it lies a broken skeleton with a broken staff. The mighty wizard? Speaking of wizards, the parties fails to find any secret doors….but that information allows Nar-Heru to guess that the statues or chests might be concealing one. The chests, opened by the brave tiefling, are full of gems and gold! (well, sort of…). Still no exit. 

Finally, Forge starts moving an iron statue. It does not animate and attack. But 2 efreeti emerge from the urn. And Lucian…starts talking to them! Successfully! They are delayed, and a little confused, and start talking about “infinite planar loops”. The party tries to figure out how to disable or destroy the urn, and two more efreeti pop out. These attack. One is destroyed, but another pops out (or is it the same one?)!

But the parties delaying tactics pay off, and use a mix of arcane energy and some arrows and rags stuffed in the mouth of the urn, cause it to burst, freeing how many ever efreeti where actually trapped by it. As a reward, they restore the damage taken and powers used by the party that day. 

Forge and Ghen move the statue, and another tunnel is revealed. They _too_ quickly advance, looking for the exit, and find it. Uncanny doors that lead right back…into the hall by the intersection and unfortunate siren’s cavern (but, due to their extra dimensional nature, could never be found on the other side).  But what else is there?
They continue their obsession with the over-explored room of columns and throne, but, as if being reminded by their _conscience_, they eventually realize they did little exploring after leaving the last “tomb”. They return to check the walls and find a key-hole.  The elf continues his streak, taking the two “keys” from the vat chamber, and putting them together to make one. This fits, and causes the wall to sink into the floor. 
An empty, crypt like room is found and explored. Another key hole on the floor is revealed. Ghen is in the room, sticks in second key they found (on the steps just the previous day). Nothing happens. They bring in Lucian. Not much. Finally Buckthorn takes it and everyone else is out of the room. The Halfling turns, and turns…and the floor starts to rise up. He leaps back, and suddenly a new chamber rises to fill the old, closed by mithril doors on which are no key holes, but a great pull ring. 

(And again, the luck of the party continues, as none were crushed by the sudden upward thrust of the vault. Just as they missed the consequences of using the wrong keys or scepter ends at various points. Most curious.)






They enter. Some treasure is scattered about. And across the way they see a platform with a skull and some dust. The usual precautions are taken, and it is noted that the skull has great rubies for eyes and big diamonds for teeth. Eventually, the shifter shaman starts to shovel treasure into one of the party’s magic bags. 

The room shifts and the walls fade, to be replaced by a vortex of dark aetherial energy of shadow and death. The skull rises on its pillar. It’s looking for souls. 

The band of 5 (plus two spirits) react. Attacking the skull may not cause it much damage, but it brings a sudden curse on the attacker and pushes them towards the vortex. The vortex pushes the interlopers farther out, and bring darkness and necrotic harm. And the skull—the demi-lich Acererak—uses an eye gem to begin slowly draining the soul. 






Lucian knocks the skull off its pedestal, only to have it return. But Ghen is not deterred. First through this spirit, and then with his mace, he brings a wave of holy harm to it, bringing it nearly to rupture (3 crits total over the combat by the cleric). Buckthorn riddles it with arrows, Forge throws and hits it with both axes, Nar-Heru calls forth a flaming sphere. 

It reacts. Cursing almost everyone, and uses both eyes to drain souls. As it drains souls, it seems to slowly recover from the inflicted harm. 

Forge is the first to have his soul sucked out. Then Ghen is targeted. But survives, and is targeted again..and again. Even as he heals his comrades and continues to pound on the skull with spirit and mace. 

It becomes a scramble for survival. Buckthorn becomes a back up healer. Nar-Heru desperately examines the treasure from the chamber, finding an invisibility potion, and using cover from that, examines the rest. Lucian tries to do enough damage to offset the regeneration. Buckthorn and even Lucian calls on their respective goddesses. 
And Ghen invokes his god and starts regenerating himself. He is given a potion to resist necrotic damage by the elf. It isn’t enough, and his soul joins Forge in the adjacent eye. 
But Buckthorn has the mace. First a miss. Lucian fails to blind it. Nar doesn’t seem to have anyway to damage it. 

Forge and Ghen’s bodies decay at an accelerated rate. 

Finally a hit by the halfling! And it is crushed.

Not only do the three survive the Tomb, but through an incredible bit of luck, both trapped souls return to their bodies. 

They do not linger. The Tomb of Horrors is successfully completed.

They make camp.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 6, 2011)

You have no food, and no components specifically for rituals related to healing or nature. 

You find the smaller animals (maybe they could hide more easily?): Buckthorn’s pony,  and the mule. You probably also find some of the remains of the 4 other animals, together with those funny, big, feathers. 

You face a journey of at least a few weeks on the Shadow Coast, though if you can get back to Borivostok, a reward is supposed to be waiting. 

It has been almost a month since you left that city. It is cold.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Treasure Summary*

Here my summary of our treasure.  Please fill in any blanks.  Date of play or Post Number shown for Reference, location found in Italics:

2/19 - No Treasure

#89 - _Pit_
	60 GP Pearls (6)​
3/19 - _Chapel_
600gp 500sp​
#163 - _False Lich Room_
Mace of Disruption +3 (Ghen)​
4/10 - _False Lich Room_

Jade Coffer
	5 potions healing (1 Each)
	arcane ritual scrolls (Nar-Heru)
	480gp
	50gp Gem (30)

_Vat Room_
	Arcane Components (Nar-Heru)​
#380 - _Bouncing Room_

8pp
	1 moonstone
	1 jade
	2 pearls

6/12 - _Female Spirit_

Some gems I think missing records
	Heward's Handy Haversack - Forge
	Light Stone (Ghen)
    Potion of Clarity (Nar-Heru)
 _Mummy _
Eye Gem​
7/2 - _Efreeti Room_

2800gp2800cp
 250 gems

_Lich room_

50 small Gems
	4 Big gems
	1 ring of feather fall (Nar-Neru)
	8 potions, some used (Buckthorn)

Black Dragon Breath
		Kruthik Potion (sp?)
		Fire Resistance
		Resist Psychic Damage

	3 arcane ritual scrolls (Nar-Heru)
	Long Sword of Terror +3 (Forge)

Summary:
Total Monetary Treasure: (1758gp equiv.)

8pp
880gp
500sp
2800cp

Gems:

6 - Pearls 60gp ea.
2 - Pearls 100gp ea
30 - Gems 50gp ea.
4 Big Gems
50 Small Gems
1 Moonstone
1 Jade


----------



## ecayford (Jul 7, 2011)

Forge commends the organizational skills of our fearless ranger!  

"Nar-Heru, while I sense great power in this longsword, I believe it would be better weilded through Foerender, the ancient axe of my clan."

Can you transfer enchantment on this thing so I can use it well?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 7, 2011)

As you inspect the treasure, you realize that 2800 "gold" from the effreeti room is actually low value coper and the gems are little better then glass. 

Everything else seems OK, though:

*the mummy eye gem, carried by Forge, has some kind of enchantment. 
*you used 3 pearls to get the gargoyle to open its hand and give you a flat gem that you can see through, used once or twice, and then promptly forgot about 
*you may have used some of the healing potions

Also, the ancestral axe was taken from gnolls, and nar-heru does not have that ritual.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 7, 2011)

ecayford said:


> Forge commends the organizational skills of our fearless ranger!




ahem! Wizard


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 7, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> As you inspect the treasure, you realize that 2800 "gold" from the effreeti room is actually low value coper and the gems are little better then glass.
> 
> Everything else seems OK, though:
> 
> ...




I think we used the 9 saphires from the Gargoyle's collar for the statue to give us the gem.  I used my healing potion, for sure.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 7, 2011)

...


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats it! (the saphires I mean). 

I will try to make up for it by letting you know that the pearls are worth ~100 each.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moving On*

"I should be able to conjure us up some food, though not enough for the horses.  I just need a few component that I think we could gather.  Buckthorn, do you think you could find me some ...."

While the search for the components goes on, Nar will examine the mummy's eye gem to try and determine the nature of the enchantment.  Once the components are found, Nar-Heru sits, chants, and creates a days worth of food for the group.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 7, 2011)

(assuming he is willing...) Buckthorn easily finds the herbs to flavor the horsemeat, I mean, for Nar-Heru to use his "magic ritual". 

The gem does not reveal its secrets. 

(ooc: based on email) The wizard also spends some quality time for the book. He finds he likes spending more and more time with it. And it has changed....

(Tome: +2 item bonus to Knowledge checks (arcane, religion, or dungeoneering skills) involving shadow (nethrematic) or undead (necromantic) energy, places, creatures, users, etc. Can use to prepare Darklight (Encounter 6), Murderous twin (Encounter 7), and eventually Mirage Arcana (daily 9), Wall of Gloom (daily 10), and Blackening Pyre (Encounter 13) ALSO: choose one you can cast, can substitute in for a prepared spell, casting it instead. Note, there may be some technical difficulties adding to sheet, email me...). 

ALSO: He also studies rituals in the book. And notices scrawled in the margins, while looking at one involving the retreiving of a chest stored far away:

RAKLEMESUOHFOTRAB


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jul 8, 2011)

*Hunting/Gathering*

Nature check to find food.  If we happen to hunt extra game, we'll attempt to turn it into jerky.  If we can find extra berries, we'll try to preserve them as best we can for the return voyage.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 8, 2011)

With some effort you find food for a few days. You have no problem preserving it. 

You also see more signs of the legendary owl bear. Or owl bears in this case.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 8, 2011)

Perhaps we should attempt to recover the remains of our late wizard friend from the lair of these beasts.

To the side to Lucian "Any market for the eggs of these things?"


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 9, 2011)

_Owlbear eggs, for money, after all that? Didn't Forge get his share of the treasure?
_

Time passes.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 11, 2011)

(I am on vacation this week, so replies from me will be sparse)

"Forge, I appreciate your desire for adventure (and treasure) but I think we will find enough of that on the journey back.  Let's sleep and start back first thing" (If we already slept, let's go now)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 11, 2011)

_The DM makes a coughing sound: _



TerraDave said:


> ...ALSO: He also studies rituals in the book. And notices scrawled in the margins, while looking at one involving the retreiving of a chest stored far away:
> 
> RAKLEMESUOHFOTRAB




You are ready to leave, with a few days of food.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 11, 2011)

Forge wonders if he is dislexic.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 11, 2011)

_probably, but the owlbear idea was actually much more in charecter...though this post is not..._


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 12, 2011)

The thief ponder's Forge's question for moment. "Well, actually........"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 12, 2011)

After engaging in a potentially felonious banter with Forge, Lucien idles over to Buckthorn. "We never found our friend's missing head, Little Brother."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 21, 2011)

When no one else starts the long walk back, Nar-Heru sits down, pulls out some oils and candles, lights them, and starts muttering his various arcane chants, hopefully summoning a Secret Chest that may be of use.
-----
Nar-Heru will try and work the phrase "RAKLEMESUOHFOTRAB" into the ritual at what seems to be the appropriate time.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 21, 2011)

One night and most of a full day has passed since the confrontation with the demi-lich. 

Nar-Heru: Your initial suspicions may be correct...but the ritual _alone_ is not enough to retrieve the chest, if there is one.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nar-Heru goes back to the book and tries to find a clue for what he can do to retrieve the possible chest that Bart may have left.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 22, 2011)

Forge suggests heading back to town for some well deserved r&r.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 22, 2011)

_there is the word scrawled in proximity of the ritual...see earlier post...the check isn't quite good enough to figure out more by itself._

Another night is at hand. I assume that Ghen makes a secure campsite (I don't think he has used another ritual). 

_If one or two more say go, you will start going, finally._


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucien sidles back over to Forge. "So do we want to check out that abandoned fortress on the way back? The one we looked into briefly before entering the valley."


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 24, 2011)

Its another day after defeating the demi-lich. A falling temperature and distant clouds, seen by the ranger and shaman, may indicate a storm is on its way. 

_The opening Lucian mentioned should be relatively easy to find again as you leave the valley, assuming you wish to do so, and that you ever leave. _


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jul 25, 2011)

*Directions to Take*

Ghen and Shayera will make campsites as needed.

We agree to go whenever everyone else wants to go.

We support the idea of inspecting the fortress Lucien mentioned. We prefer that to just returning to town, but we will go along with the majority. Since it's on the way back to town (isn't it?), we still need to leave the camping area to get there...

PS - If Nature rolls are required for campsights, it's d20+20 (Nature +15 and +5 Wisdom for Speak With Spirits).  Presumably, Buckthorn can aid that if we feel the area is threatened in any way...


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 25, 2011)

I edited the earlier ritual post, trying work in the scrawled phrase into the ritual.  You may have missed it.  Do I think that might be enough?  Or is Nar-Heru missing something else?  Regardless, let's move, Nar-Heru will be reading the book and trying to discover what is necessary to retrieve the chest if there is one during rests.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 25, 2011)

*back to the present*

So on the the _current _day to save components (which he wanted to do anyways), Nar attempts the ritual, as the others begin to finally think about leaving. 



dyermaker001 said:


> When no one else starts the long walk back, Nar-Heru sits down, pulls out some oils and candles, lights them, and starts muttering his various arcane chants, hopefully summoning a Secret Chest that may be of use.
> -----
> Nar-Heru will try and work the phrase "RAKLEMESUOHFOTRAB" into the ritual at what seems to be the appropriate time.




Probably some kind of key word attached to the chest, he feels contact with it, and it almost ready to bring it back...but it _seems_ to fail. 

Then, as everybody is just ready to leave. A largish chest falls from the sky, and just about hits the elf's foot.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nar-Heru gazes up at the sky and shakes his head, then looks down to examine the chest at his feet.  Does he recognize this chest from what He knows of Bart?  He looks for any arcane wards or physical locks.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Nar finds a small inscription: 



> Property of Bartholomew T. Caenom (Bart). Please return to Melkar House, Watercross College, Westland.




It appears unlocked, either mechanically or otherwise.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 25, 2011)

"Lucien, I trust Bart and all but maybe you should give this a once over after I take a look.  Buckthorn, you knew him better than any of us.  You think it's safe and do you know where this should be returned to?"

Forge will examine the chest for traps.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 26, 2011)

"Forge, I should be able to dismiss and retrieve it now, if the ritual works as expected."

After Forge and Lucien have given the chest a once over, Nar-Heru will open it.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2011)

The wizard opens the chest:

15 days, rations
3 potions, healing
500 in arcane components 
500 in healing/nature components

Scrolls: 

--raise dead 
--remove affliction 

AND

--linked portal


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can Nar-Heru determine where the linked portal scroll is linked to?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2011)

As per a standard version of the ritual, it can be used to link to any permanent teleportation circle--on Thraeya, but not another world--of which you have knowledge and can draw out. It is usefull, but not needed, to leave from such a circle. 

Nar-Heru probably knows one or more such circles in Watercross (of which there are many). (Arcana check to confirm what ones if any). 

As he has an interest in such things, Lucian  probably knows one or more such circles in Northall and maybe Thunderspire Labyrinth (of which there are a good number). (Streetwise check to confirm what ones if any).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 26, 2011)

"It seems Bart is still with us is some ways.  I will use too many components to summon this chest very often, but we can store anything we won't need very often.  Perhaps the gems and jewels that we have not yet determined the value of will be safer in the chest until we reach Borivostok.  Let's take the rations, potions and some components now."

If no one objects, Nar-Heru will take the rations, distribute them, the healing potions, and 200gp each arcane and natural components.  He also places 500cp of his treasure share in the chest.  After anything else destined for storage is placed in the chest, he dismisses it back to wherever it came from.

"I'm willing for a detour on the way back, but let's get going!"


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2011)

_As a chest does not fall from the sky all the time, if someone wants to say something on, say, the scroll(s), or something else before the chest is dissmissed, they can jump in and do so, now. _


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 26, 2011)

"Hold up cutter, you sure that link only works on _this_ plane?"


----------



## ecayford (Jul 27, 2011)

Forge will keep his share of the treasure, including the loot from the chest in his bag of holding, just in case something happens to the wizard and we lose our ability to call the chest again.


----------



## Buckthorn (Jul 27, 2011)

"I know my friend Bart, he rarely did anything without reason and seemed always to be thinking at least one step ahead of the rest of us.  I wonder if the linked portal scroll may have some more immediate purpose we can put it to?  Could the scroll take us back to Watercross or at least nearer our destination perhaps?  It may save us a long, dangerous trek, perhaps. It may be worth at least considering."


----------



## ecayford (Jul 27, 2011)

"Wizard, care to take a look at this eye gem again?  maybe Ghen can help you figure out what it does."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 27, 2011)

"I have no problem going back to Watercross.  I thought there was a reward of some sort waiting for us in Borivostok, and the old dwarven holds you wanted to explore.  If not, I can try and determine a portal in Watercross to go to.  Discuss while I examine this mummy eye gem."

OOC to DM - Is Nar-Heru confident he can dismiss and retrieve the chest as if it was his?  If not, then of course, we should just empty it.

+2 to the mummy Gem roll if the Tome helps me.  (It did come from something undead)


----------



## ecayford (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed Wizard, let's return to Borivostoc and claim our reward.  I would like to rid these ancient mines of whatever infestation has claimed them as well.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 27, 2011)

The gem: its cursed. (-2 to saves). Forge has the curse until removed, with or without the gem. (I will give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume no one else touched it.) 

On returning to “town”: As a gentle reminder…you may not recall clearly, given the “excitement” of the last week, it took 2-3 weeks to make the journey from Borivostok to the Tomb, and that was with horses, and possibly better weather (and 1 more wizard). And of course, it took a month long sea voyage to get to Borivostok from more civilized lands. 

On the reward: a reward of 400 gold was promised, presumably provided by House Brandt through their local agent (what was his name?). Again, the ship, the Siren, left Northall, stopped in Dussleberg, and then went on to Borivostok. With the last bit being thanks to your crewing, the whole crew, all but 1, killed by dopplegangers. (and there is the "dwarf fortress"--the opening by the pass, and, maybe, owlbear eggs). 

On the whole business of “linked portals”:  The ritual does not allow travel to other Worlds, the Aether or places there in, the Maelstrom, or the more distant realms across the Sea Beyond the Stars. (though if one was in one of those places, it may allow for some local travel therein). Other, more difficult rituals, allegedly do. 

Lucian: you know well a circle hidden in the basement of a tavern in Low Temple in Northall. All the time wasted there, well, at least until now. Should be clear, at least the basement. You would bet your bottom silver noble that the Hare and Cap has a few, but never had time to find one. There is also, of course, the public one in the Seven Pillared Hall in Thundspire Labyrinth. Don’t know if the Mages of Saruun would mind.

Nar-Heru: Obviously, _obviously_, you remember the great common circle on the Rightwater, across from Wanderer House (so..full..of..themselves..) and the Melkar House circle hidden behind the west alcove in the arched vault in the sub-basement. And, _obviously_, a few more, but maybe not well enough to use.  

On trading, magic items, (making an investment?) etc: Even Forge and Ghen probably know that this would be easier in a big city like Northall or, maybe, a college full of wizards. Though there were those hags, and Krondos the merchant.

(Ooc 1: there is no end of adventure for these characters, they did triumph in the Tomb of Horrors after all…and the XP reward for returning to “home”, wherever that might be, is the same no matter how you do it)

(OoC 2: I have made a treasure clarification on the OoC thread)
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/308400-legacy-death-ooc.html


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 27, 2011)

"The more I think about it, I would really like to return to Watercross sooner than later.  This _wilderness_ is beginning to wear on me.  I do not look forward to long journey on foot.  Forge, we can remove that curse once we have returned to civilization."


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 28, 2011)

And you continue to stand there. 

A light snow begins to fall.


----------



## ecayford (Jul 28, 2011)

Forge agrees.  Wizard, take us back to Watercross.  Hopefully your ritual will allow us to return here so we can examine the ruins at some later date.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jul 28, 2011)

Lucien stares for a long time in the direction of the mysterious opening before finally shaking his head. "Let's get out of here. Watercross it is."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 28, 2011)

"Away we go.  Don't delay, the portal won't stay open very long."

Nar-Heru takes the linked portal scroll from the chest and dismisses the chest.  Then he preforms the ritual from the scroll, using the great common circle (so we can bring the pony and mule) as the destination.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 28, 2011)

You see an opening to...cramped room. A warmer cramped room, far, far away.

In less then a minute. You are all there.

And so ends your expedition to the Shadow Coast and the Tomb of Horrors.


----------

